# Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2011 (Part 3)



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2011 (Pt.III)





*​
*Welcome to the trilogy of a four-part deep conditioning challenge running until Dec 31st 2011.  This challenge is great for motivation and keeping ourselves accountable  For more details on the benefits of DCing, and a comprehensive list of deep conditioners, please see DDDC PART 1. You can also check out DDDC PART 2.

*​

*Challenge Rules * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days is fine. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  

*5.* Come check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

*6.* Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.

*YOU ARE WELCOME TO JOIN AT ANYTIME, PLEASE COME ON IN AND LET'S DC!!* 

*Challengers*
13StepsAhead
Aireen
allmundjoi
Amazhaan
ANUBIS
xX-AfroDoll-Xx
AlliCat
ATLcutey20
baglady215
bajandoc86
bernag06
Beauty by Nature
biancaantoinette
@[email protected]
Brownie518
Bublin
DesignerCurls
divachyk
chelseatiara
chikachic817
Clubfoxxy 
CocoT
coyacoy
curlyhersheygirl 
cutenss
crvlngrhair
DayDreamist
ebsalita
fiyahwerks
Forever in Bloom
gigi2011
godzchildtoo
Golden75
hair4today
HairGroupie
halee_J
hannan
HijabiFlygirl
IDareT'sHair
Imoan
IslandDiva08
janda


****Ladies, many of you are in this for the whole year, so what I have done is copied the list of challengers. If your name is here and you're not feeling this round, just let me know  Of course, if you're still down then let's continue!  If you're new and wanna join, gimme a shout, I will gladly add you to the list *


----------



## hannan (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll join!  I was dcing but not updating in Part 2. 

Will be dcing overnight twice a week until school starts again in Sept and then scale back to once a week.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

*List of challengers cont'd* 
JeterCrazed
katblack
KhandiB
kupenda
ladykpnyc
leiah
Lisaaa Bonet 
Lita
Loves Harmony
lovestarr
LoveTheSkinImIn 
Ltown
LuvlyRain3
make_me_over
Mami_Chula416
marta9227
mEmYSELFaNDj 
maxJones
ms_b_haven06
missjones 
mostamaziing
MrsLepe
mystery29
myhair84
mzteaze
Napp
~NanCeBoTwin~
Nat1984
naturalagain2
naturalnewb
nelle11236
NicBenny
Nix08
Onhergrind09
preetyhair
prettyhair73
quasimodi 
Ravengirl
reeko43
regina07
RelaxednNapulous
Rossy2010
Rotasaruai
s1b000 
SailorSuccess
Satya_R 
ScorpioLove
Shana'
Shay72
SuchaLady
TeeSGee
theneolution
tiffers
tngirl22
tori_mama
TraciChanel
TruMe
Used2Bbald
Vintageglam
YoursTrulyRE
princesslocks
.Wanji.
wheezy807
Whimsy
winona[/COLOR]
Xaragua
xu93texas


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2011)

My name's already added! 

I'll be deep conditioning overnight a few times a week.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay!! I made it to part 3 .   To start the journey off right, I'll be dc'ing today on dry hair with AOHSR under a heating cap  

Good luck to all the ladies in this challenge!


----------



## TruMe (Jul 1, 2011)

I wasn't brought over, can you please add me?  I didn't update regularly in Part 2 but I was definitely DC'ing once a week and ended the last part with a DC'er using steam last night.  Even my stylist noticed and said how healthy my hair felt to her.  YEAH!  I plan on finishing strong with this challenge to the end of the year.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jul 1, 2011)

I Will be DCing more every week and cutting down on swimming....count me in!


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 1, 2011)

Count Me In!


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you please add me to the challenge, I will be d'cing once per 10-14 days.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

Okey dokey. IDareT'sHair 

The review on the Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator:

Overall, I really like it. 

*Pros: *
- Great moisture, I actually haven't felt the need to do a 2nd weekly DC in the two times I used it.

- It thicked my hair. The Kpak line claims to have these low molecular weight proteins that easily penetrate the hair shaft, better than other brands. I believe it   My hair is noticeably thicker, and even after it air dried it felt heavier; similar to my results after a fresh henna tx.

-Made my hair feel smoother and shinier. I could run my fingers _up_ the hair shaft and it felt smooooth, so   for laying dem cuticles _down_. My hair is very porous so I loooove this.

*Cons:*

Not as much slip as I would like. A _fair_ amount of slip 6/10. Enough to help a comb glide through snags but not major tangles. I don't find its a good detangling condish. I think I've been spoiled by ORS replenishing. That stuff just meeeeelts my hair 

It has a bit more protein than I would like for a moisture DC. My hair feels very moisturized and "fat" if that makes sense but by the second use ( I used it by itself), my hair felt a wee bit stiff. My hair is sensitive to keratin, so that probably why. I'll probably get way using this without a prior protein tx , and if I DC 2x/wk I'll use this once.


Again, overall for the moisture, thickening, and cuticle smoothing benefits, it's a keeper  I think I'm going to alternate between this and the ORS.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

TruMe said:


> I wasn't brought over, can you please add me?  I didn't update regularly in Part 2 but I was definitely DC'ing once a week and ended the last part with a DC'er using steam last night.  Even my stylist noticed and said how healthy my hair felt to her.  YEAH!  I plan on finishing strong with this challenge to the end of the year.



Of course TruMe  I'm so glad you hair is doing well  Can't wait to see how your hair is doing by Dec 


Welcome to DDDC Xaragua!  Gonna add you now. I'll be looking out for your posts


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

DCing today with ORS replenishing. Will do my usual, 1hr no heat.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! I can't believe 3months has gone by that fast


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm In! Ill be DCing every week


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

Mami_Chula416 said:


> I'm In! Ill be DCing every week



Welcome Mami!  What conditioners do you use? are you relaxed, natural or transitioning?


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 1, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Welcome Mami!  What conditioners do you use? are you relaxed, natural or transitioning?



Thanks! I'm natural 2c. The conditioners ill be using is, Silicon Mix, Silicon Perla, Komaza Olive Moisture Mask, and Kerastase Oleo Relax.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 1, 2011)

Im in as well. This is really the only thing special I do to my hair anyway


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in please.  DC'ing once a week on dry hair under my steamer.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm back home from business travel and I'm all in!


----------



## hair4today (Jul 1, 2011)

I would like to join this DDDC challenge - my first. I DC each time I shampoo which is weekly. I recently bought a bunch of Dominican conditioners: Silicon Mix Bambo, Crece Pelo, Doctor Cabello and Baba de Caracol I'm eager to use them all so hopefully I will through these weekly check-ins.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

hair4today said:


> I would like to join this DDDC challenge - my first. I DC each time I shampoo which is weekly. I recently bought a bunch of Dominican conditioners: Silicon Mix Bambo, Crece Pelo, Doctor Cabello and Baba de Caracol I'm eager to use them all so hopefully I will through these weekly check-ins.



Welcome hair4today! Looking forward to reading your reviews on all the Dominican DC's


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought I was signed in with this challenge but don't see my name.  Please add me in 

I am dutifully sitting here with my DC on


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 1, 2011)

My DDDC plan for this weekend - Focus is moisture:
coconut oil overnight
Aloe Vera gel (to dampen hair)
Biolage cera repair (hydratherapie)
Aveda Dry remedy mask
Avocado and Wheat germ oil
Giovanni Deeper moisture
Steam for 30 minutes
As my hair cools I may even add another mask...why not


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 1, 2011)

So I haven't dcd in about a month I believe  . Yeah I know I need a


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2011)

I was bored, so I slapped some Kenra Platinum Mango Butter Moisturizer on my head. Had a little bit left from my relaxed days and wanted to see how it works for me now.

Still don't get why it's called "Moisturizer" though, since it's a conditioner. 

Anywho, I'll probably rinse it out later tonight.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 1, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 so what's the DC plan Stan? We gotta get you back on track 

tiffers your hair is so pretty! What velcro mess you talmbout?!

mzteaze and Nix08 you ladies have been added.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 1, 2011)

halee_J  Girl, my hair used to be a mess before I cut it all off! The relaxed ends were especially bad, but now that I've gotten back to dc'ing, my hair actually looks like... hair! 

I wish I would have taken a picture of my hair before, but at the time I wasn't trying to create ANY momentos of what my head looked like!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 1, 2011)

Did a hard core proteing treatment and followed with a DC overnight with a mix of alter ego, joico moisture balm, and aveda dry remedy (w/ a little JBCO and WGO).


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 1, 2011)

halee_J well right now my hair is in a braided frohawk. My protein has been off lately so I want to do a treatment before I DC again (my hair has been surviving thanks aphogee green tea and cowashing). I've dcd with braids but never have I done a protein treatment with braids. I dont want to do a Dc by itself and risk really throwing my moisture/protein balance off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 1, 2011)

Steamed with QB's MTCG for 20 minutes


----------



## Amazhaan (Jul 1, 2011)

@halee_J  - Please add me. 

I already DC for at least 20 minutes with heat, 1 x week.  I will try to DC w/o heat at least twice a week. 

Just curious... is it OK to DC with heat for 30 minutes?!?

Right now I DC with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment and Silicon Mix


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the add on. My hair and i really need this!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2011)

I would like to join. Please add me!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 1, 2011)

Today I DC'd with Kenra under a conditioning cap for 3 hours while running errands. (I had a black scarf and a ball cap on to hide the conditioning cap )


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 1, 2011)

DCing right now with AE garlic mask on scalp and Jasmines hibiscus on length.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> @halee_J  - Please add me.
> 
> I already DC for at least 20 minutes with heat, 1 x week.  I will try to DC w/o heat at least twice a week.
> 
> ...



Added you Amazhaan  DCing with heat for 30 min is fine, some people go up to an hour 





nelle11236 said:


> I would like to join. Please add me!



Welcome to DDDC nelle  What condishes will you be using? How often will you be DCing?


----------



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> halee_J well right now my hair is in a braided frohawk. My protein has been off lately so I want to do a treatment before I DC again (my hair has been surviving thanks aphogee green tea and cowashing). I've dcd with braids but never have I done a protein treatment with braids. I dont want to do a Dc by itself and risk really throwing my moisture/protein balance off.



LuvlyRain3 OK, that makes sense. 



divachyk said:


> Today I DC'd with Kenra under a conditioning cap for 3 hours while running errands. (I had a black scarf and a ball cap on to hide the conditioning cap )



divachyk DC on the run, I like!  I once Dc'ed the whole day while under a wig....at work


----------



## tngirl22 (Jul 2, 2011)

I would like to join! Please add me


----------



## halee_J (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey tngirl22!  welcome to DDDC! I see you're in the vitamin challenge, I joined this morning. I really need it I'm so bad when it comes to taking vits


----------



## chikachic817 (Jul 2, 2011)

I would like to join too 

I plan on DCing once a week for 30 minutes minimum. Conditioners I plan on using:

Protein:
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
One N Only Brazilian Keratin Deep Penetrating Treatment

Moisture:
Lustrasilk Shea Butter + Mango
SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment

I will alternate these as needed


----------



## gigi2011 (Jul 2, 2011)

Greetings to all! Please sign me up once again for this challenge. I've been able to stay on point with my DC's and my hair has enjoyed it as well


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> My DDDC plan for this weekend - Focus is moisture:
> coconut oil overnight
> Aloe Vera gel (to dampen hair)
> Biolage cera repair (hydratherapie)
> ...



So my plan is to do the above tomorrow since I'm going in chlorinated water again tomorrow for the third day in a row.  Tonight though I did a mini DC for about an hour - no heat.  Avocado and wheat germ oil and Giovanni deeper moisture con.


----------



## sky035 (Jul 3, 2011)

OP, please sign me up. I need this challenge to grow my hair out. I started with the 1st Round, but got busy with rounds 2 and 3. I am DCing right now. I plan purchasing some more DC products as I have been trying to use up my stash. I am currently using Optimum Professional Deep Conditioner under a shower cap and towel while I do chores.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2011)

Deep Conditioned Under the Dryer with Alter Ego Garlic for about 20 minutes

Then Steamed with Enso Cocao Curl Deep Recovery Hair Masque


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still in 
I will be doing a henna treatment and dc'ing soon.   Will come back to update with details.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 3, 2011)

Last night I applied the Dr Cabello DC  (love the nice, light scent)
 to dry hair for an overnight pre-poo and deep conditioning treatment. Rinsed then clarified with Moroccan clay shampoo bar and then applied KISS color rinse in jet black and rinsed. At this point my hair feels strong, supple and soft and best of all very little hair lost during the process. I like very much. I'm going to finish up with the Cabello conditioning rinse which is the recommended next step but honestly not necessary cause this Dominican DC is fantastic.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jul 3, 2011)

currently DCing w/ ORS Hair Mayo for 2hrs w/no heat under plastic cap.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Steamed with rhassoul clay and will follow up with Jasmine's Hibiscus.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 3, 2011)

Delightfully DC'ing now under my steamer...
Delightfully Delish concoction today (layered) - Biolage cera repair, aveda dry remedy mask, avocado/wheat germ oil and giovanni deeper moisture con. And for 30 minutes while my hair cooled and I chatted on the phone I added Nioxin moisture intensive mask.  Ya I went a little overboard this DC but I needed it.
ETA: Hair is feeling Grrrreat!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 3, 2011)

Just put some Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Lotion on dry hair and will be dc'ing overnight.

This stuff softened my hair before I even finished putting it on my entire head!  Can't wait to see how my hair feels tomorrow!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I've been in the process of moving....so no DC last week. All i did was co-wash once....my poor poor hair. Trying to settle in and set up my stash, and get back to caring for my hair.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!  I DC'd tonight for 2hours with ORS replenishing conditioning plus honey and coconut oil.


----------



## hannan (Jul 4, 2011)

Deep conditioned last night with Jasmine's Hibiscus dc.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm still in, still DCing twice a week. I need to up my moisture a bit right now so I'll do a super moisture session on Tuesday. I've been using Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, JMRB, and BFH conditioners lately.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to DDDC chikachic817  It's amazing how diffferent our responses to product can be; you use ORS for protein, for me it's the ultimate moisture DC 

tiffers I'll be waiting for your review  The MR treatment balm is next on my Joico hit list


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I'm still in, still DCing twice a week. I need to up my moisture a bit right now so I'll do a super moisture session on Tuesday. I've been using Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, JMRB, and BFH conditioners lately.


Brownie518 what is your regimen?  I want to DC twice a week but I'm afraid of over doing it.  Do you poo wash with each DC, do you co wash?


----------



## Imoan (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi I did a 30 min plastic cap no heat deep condition sunday with Enso Cocao Curl Deep Recovery Hair Masque ~ side note: I am addicted to this conditioner~


----------



## leiah (Jul 4, 2011)

Dcing with una bomba avocado


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DC'ing with Mizani Renew Reconstruct Masque for 30 minutes under dryer.  I'm a weekly DC'er for life!


----------



## winona (Jul 4, 2011)

Didnt get a chance to DC yesterday but today 

I needed a protein DC and I found one in the back of the cabinet Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum under dryer for 10mins 
DC with homemade mix under steamer for 40min


----------



## kupenda (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey! I wanna join! Hope it's not too late! My hair has been breaking a lot more than I would like it to. So I'm cutting my heat usage to only using the hood dryer on medium heat at home for DCing twice a month and the hood dryer at the salon for rollersets twice a month. All other DCs will be overnight or for at least an hour with no heat. Tonight I mixed up a lil bit of everything so I can get rid of it faster (and experiment with new stuff!) and left it in for abt 45 mins with low heat. My current conditioners are not quite doing it for me right now. I'm excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Welcome to DDDC kupenda  It's far from late, join at any time. Part 3 is just getting warmed up 


I would like to DC today, with ORS replenishing.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 5, 2011)

To rid myself of products, I will be doing the following this week....
1) identifying all product stash items 
2) selling/swapping those I don't use/need/want
3) cataloging all items that I keep
4) making wash/DC schedule to use up the products I keep


----------



## myhair84 (Jul 5, 2011)

can you put me back on the list? I still maintained DC'ng every week but didn't really check in as frequently as I should have in part 1 &2. I DC'ed this past Sat with SE Mega Moisture DC with Mozeke Avocado moisturizer. Will DC either tomorrow or Thursday with the same concoction.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2011)

Dc'ing under the dryer now with Jasmine's Avocado Silk. It smells sooooooo delicious.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 6, 2011)

Mixed up an ayurvedic paste using amla, henna and cassia powders. Liquids were ayurvedic tea, aloe vera juice, honey, vegetable glycerin and coconut oil. I rinsed the paste out with water and my hair was strong but not dry. I co-washed and detangled with shower comb, used a diluted acv final rinse. I applied rice bran/tea tree oil to edges and crown and distributed oil through out hair using denman brush. I applied some Nexxus conditioner to edges and crown and distributed conditioner through out hair using denman brush. Braid hair to dry.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi myhair84  welcome back 

Sooooo I didn't DC yesterday because of the rain  but I am determined to do it today. Light protein tx with Joico K-pak reconstuctor on relaxed hair, DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2011)

DC'ing now with:
Aloe vera gel
Burts bees pre shampoo treatment (although I plan to co wash)
Giovanni deeper moisture con
avocado and wheat germ oil
no heat - using a cap and will be going for a walk so total duration about an hour.


----------



## katblack (Jul 6, 2011)

I am soo in, please add me. DC once a week no problem. This gives me a chance to obssess over mym hair again.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 6, 2011)

DC, w/ Tiiava Naturals Coffee and Cupuacu Deep Moisturising Conditioner(1st time using this) then applied their Green green t leave-n, sealed w/Enso Naturals Moss n Marshmallow Root Serum


----------



## halee_J (Jul 6, 2011)

katblack said:


> I am soo in, please add me. DC once a week no problem. This gives me a chance to obssess over mym hair again.



Hey katblack  Thanks for joining us! I just added you


----------



## tiffers (Jul 6, 2011)

Imoan now you KNOW you can't come in here, talmbout some new stuff and not leave any reviews! 

How was the dc? How is the leave-in?

We need details!


----------



## winona (Jul 6, 2011)

DCing now with silicon mix and honey (Mastex Cap and medium)

Update:

My hair feels delicious


----------



## katblack (Jul 6, 2011)

Thnx halee J!
My next DC will be Henna this Saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Steamed with my ceramide oil mix and now doing an overnight dc with SSI's Fortiying Masque.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 7, 2011)

I did a test run DC. I parted my bangs in five sections and applied a different conditioner to each section. I wanted to try them out at the same time. I used: 
Nexxus Humectress 
CHI Deep Brilliance moisture
HE HH
Baba de Caracol (sp?)
Elasta QP Intense something or other

On the rest of my hair I used v05 moisture milks mixed with grapeseed oil and jojoba oil. I put on a cap and got under the dryer for 45 minutes. Results: let's just say that I will definitely be picking up some humectress when I go out today. The baba snail stuff smells ok but it didn't really wash away. It just turned nasty. Everything else was mediocre. 

I love DCing 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2011)

kupenda that's a brilliant idea


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in and i have a question -

I need to use up alot of regular condish that i have ie VO5.  If i add oils, say, Hot Six or Olive Oil to it, will it then be classed as Deep Conditioner?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bublin I love mixing up concoctions for my DC so I'd say go for it...maybe even throw in some aloe vera and/or honey in there  heck whatever else is in your kitchen may just work


----------



## TeeSGee (Jul 7, 2011)

Im in!! My DC's are Kenra Moisturizing DC, Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm and AOGPB.. I wash and DC every 4 days. I usually DC for 1 hr without Heat .


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Bublin I love mixing up concoctions for my DC so I'd say go for it...maybe even throw in some aloe vera and/or honey in there  heck whatever else is in your kitchen may just work



Oh yes i forgot about my Aloe juice and honey.  This is going  to save me a bit of money as i have alot of rinse out condish i need to use up. Thanks hun. x


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm joining!!!

I'll DC weekly, with....whatever I have in the cabinets/drawers/closets.
I need to use it all up.

I'll either do an overnight DC or one with heat for 1/2 hour on freshly washed hair.


----------



## hannan (Jul 7, 2011)

Dced last night with jasmine's hibiscus dc again. I used heat this time but I did it before my shampoo so I wouldn't get in and out of the shower. Definitely prefer dcing after I've cleaned my hair.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so thrilled with Tiiava Naturals Coffee and Cupuacu Deep Moisturising Conditioner and their green -t leave-n, that it had me skipping with joy, my four year old son was like mom I like your hair let me touch it!!!! this stuff is ph balanced awesome awesome ingredients.. skip skip skip skip.....


pic in siggy is results after using the above items.. normally I do not show my hair.. so I gotta love the results..


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

So i pre Deep Conditioned with VO5 Moisture mixed with Almond Oil and Aloe Vera Juice.  I then co-washed with a clarifying condish to avoid too much build up and then conditioned with Aussie 3 min Miracle mixed with Almond oil.  I then set in large braids to air dry.

I think i dc'd twice but my hair feels great.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I'm in and i have a question -
> 
> I need to use up alot of regular condish that i have ie VO5.  If i add oils, say, Hot Six or Olive Oil to it, will it then be classed as Deep Conditioner?



Welcome Bublin  I say as lond as it works for you, do it 



TeeSGee said:


> Im in!! My DC's are Kenra Moisturizing DC, Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm and AOGPB.. I wash and DC every 4 days. I usually DC for 1 hr without Heat .



Hey TeeSGee  Glad you're back for part 3



Whimsy said:


> I'm joining!!!
> 
> I'll DC weekly, with....whatever I have in the cabinets/drawers/closets.
> I need to use it all up.
> ...



Yay! Welcome Whimsy


----------



## tiffers (Jul 7, 2011)

Put some Bear Fruit Hair Ginger Macadamia Conditioner on dry hair and will leave it on for a few hours before I get under the dryer for 30 or so minutes. 

I have high hopes for this, because it softened my hair immediately upon contact and the ingredients are yummeh.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 7, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Put some Bear Fruit Hair Ginger Macadamia Conditioner on dry hair and will leave it on for a few hours before I get under the dryer for 30 or so minutes.
> 
> I have high hopes for this, because it softened my hair immediately upon contact and the ingredients are yummeh.



Boy seems like everyone up on this bear fruit hair, def wanna read your review tiffers


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 7, 2011)

DC'd tonight with Organics Hair Mayo mixed with safflower oil,.. Silky smooth


----------



## theneolution (Jul 8, 2011)

DCing right now for about 45 minutes on dry hair.  Using a mixture of AO HSR, Burt's Bees Avocado Butter, HE HH, Suave Rosemary+Mint, One 'n Only Argan Oil Hydrating Mask, Coconut oil and JBCO.

Trying to break down on some of the products I have, and hoping to get some nice results.  Will update!


----------



## biancaantoinette (Jul 8, 2011)

can i join pleasee


----------



## tiffers (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, so after rinsing out the Bear Fruit Hair Conditioner, I LOVED how my hair felt. Loved it so much that I decided to cowash with it while in the shower... and I didn't wanna stop there, so I used it as a leave-in as well. 

My hair is so incredibly moisturized, curls are crazy right now.

Not very much slip, but that doesn't matter because my hair is so moisturized, there were zero tangles/knots/unruliness. My hair is so soft and happeh right now.

In conclusion:

I'm buyin up EVERYTHANG Bear Fruit Hair has to offer.


----------



## chikachic817 (Jul 8, 2011)

DCed with One N Only Hydrating Mask, then followed up with Elasta QP fortifying conditioner for about 3 hours without heat.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2011)

Cowashed with WEN and


----------



## halee_J (Jul 8, 2011)

You sure can biancaantoinette  what DC's are you planning to use?

divachyk that sux  what happened why didn't you like it exactly?


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 8, 2011)

I used this morning Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor, then DC'd with Komaza' Olive Moisture Mask with heat for 20 minutes, and then I used Silicon Mix original leave in, followed with rollers. Cant wait for the finished results!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2011)

halee_J - for whatever reason, my hair was very tangled after I was done rinsing the conditioner out. When I say tangled, oh yeah...I mean tangled!


----------



## biancaantoinette (Jul 8, 2011)

My mom DC my  a while back with eggs and olive oil and things and it COOKED in my hair and I had to cut it out. So with that said....

I will DC weekly probably Sundays (when I have the most time)
with Aussie 3 minute miracle (not sure I  love this stuff but I need to use it up) with maybe jojoba and olive oil.

Anyone use anything similar to Aussie 3MM and love it. My hair doesnt really LOVE it.


----------



## Shana' (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in

I will dc 1-2 weekly
Once as part of a regular wash and the second as a dc/cowash

Using
CON Argan Oil Treatment- love this stuff!
And I will be revisting Silicon Mix and NTM Daily Deep Conditioner.
I will be using them with heat or while in the steam room at my gym.


Sent from my awesome EVO


----------



## halee_J (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to DDDC Shana'


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm finally dcing today! Took my braids and my had looks like caca


----------



## halee_J (Jul 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> halee_J - for whatever reason, my hair was very tangled after I was done rinsing the conditioner out. When I say tangled, oh yeah...I mean tangled!



  Oh no! so it made your hair mat together? Ugh I had that experience once, not cool. I trust one of your staples rectified the issue? Which Wen was it? I was thinking of trying the fig...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2011)

Steaming Now with Tiiva Naturals Coffee & Capcucua Deep Conditioner (and I know I didn't spell that right but ya'll know what I mean)


----------



## hannan (Jul 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming Now with Tiiva Naturals Coffee & Capcucua Deep Conditioner (and I know I didn't spell that right but ya'll know what I mean)



Me too! Dcing with Tiiva Naturals coffee and cupuacu using heat.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 8, 2011)

I need to think up a yummy concoction for this weekend.  I think the starring role will go to Aubrey Organics GPB

ETA
Ok so the DDDC will be the following on dry hair under the steamer for about 30 minutes.
Aloe vera Gel
Silk Amino Acids
AO GPB
Giovanni 50:50 balanced hair remoisturizer
Avocado & Wheat germ oil
I liked adding another during the cool down phase last week so I'll do it again and add Giovanni Deeper moisture.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Oh no! so it made your hair mat together? Ugh I had that experience once, not cool. I trust one of your staples rectified the issue? Which Wen was it? I was thinking of trying the fig...


@halee_J - yes, my hair was tangled and matted together. Before cowashing, I made sure my hair was nicely detangled. I jumped in the shower, warm rinsed, cowashed, and cool water rinsed. I gently massaged. I didn't overly agitate or tousle the hair since I'm a tangler. Well, when I started cool water rinsing (my final rinse), I noticed my hair was clumping together. By the time I got out of the shower, the hair was so tangled that I could not apply my leave ins properly. I hate using -cones but to detangle that tangled/matted mess, I had to whip out the Silken Child. Some hair broke but it was too excessive. I took my time and really tried not to get frustrated. I have the Wen Sweet Almond Mint. ETA: My hair feels okay today...thanks for asking.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 9, 2011)

Dc'ed tonight with Sitrinilla on dry hair for a few hours around the house, then 50 mins under the dryer.

Rinsed it out and cowashed with Hairveda's Acai Phyto.

I really enjoyed them both, but that Phyto is delicious. I'm gonna be buying more (along with other things  ) next week, cuz I don't wanna run out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 9, 2011)

I DC's with Jasmine's Hibiscus. Loved it! My hair came out great.

I plan on doing my hair again late Saturday night, Sunday morn. I think I'll use Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. This weather is beating my hair up so I really have to keep the moisture up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

halee_J I joined part 2 late. I DC weekly alternating between moisture and protein . Please add me to part 3


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2011)

Tonight I will - protein treat (Ion Effective Care Treatment) and DC (Kenra; prefer SitriNillah but don't think I have enough to cover my entire head - boooo).


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 9, 2011)

This weekend I will dc with my Alter Ego garlic condish.  Yummy stuff.


----------



## winona (Jul 9, 2011)

DCed with some conditioners I found at the back of my cabinet Pantene mask/AOHSR/Neutral Protein Filler the conditioners are completely gone now. The Neutral Protein Filler is here to stay


----------



## halee_J (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course curlyhersheygirl  adding you now


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Deep Conditioners*
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner 
Protein DC mixture
Aussie 3 min DDEEPPP
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
.......I will be using these this session until they are GONE! And my goal is to DC 2x/wk Wednesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually used Joico Reconstructor instead of Ion Effective Care. Kept with Kenra for steaming.


----------



## katblack (Jul 9, 2011)

I did a henna treatment last night. I consider henna to be a sort of protein treatment, I really don't need protein treatments in general, especially not with my lovely henna. I left the henna on over night and shampooed and conditioned regularly the next morning


----------



## kupenda (Jul 9, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> kupenda that's a brilliant idea



Thanks dear!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 9, 2011)

Sittin under my steamer now with a mix of Joico Intense Hydrator, Joico Moisture Balm, Alter Ego, Aveda Dry Remedy DC, WGO and JBCO. 

Decided to mix all my DC to see what it would do to my hair. Hopefully it won't fall out. LOL


----------



## Gemini350z (Jul 9, 2011)

What brand steamers are you ladies using?


----------



## myhair84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Deep conditioned with tiiva deep conditioner after my henna treatment. Feels pretty strong but I will find out how good the dc is after I take my twists out.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2011)

I put Jessicurl WDT on dry hair and left it in for a few hours. Don't feel like getting under the dryer or washing it out, so I'll just let my hair dry and pretend this was an extreme leave-in.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm in too.  I have not been DC in a minute, due to life, moving, etc. Anywhoo, this TX heat is killing my tresses. I am DC overnight with some Elasta QP Soy Oyl Deep Conditioner. This is my first time trying it. I used the shampoo. It was OK. I guess 'cause I am not a big shampoo person. The only shampoo I like is the ORS Aloe Shampoo. I may take it back and just get another tub of the DC.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Gemini350z
I have a Huetiful steamer.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey welcome back cutenss  I feel you on the ORS shampoo its like my HG shampoo  

 tiffers lemme know how your "extreme leave-in" goes


----------



## cutenss (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi halee_J  I have not been on the hair side in a minute.  Thats probably why my hair is showing her  I have not been giving her the attention, that she is use too.  Thanks for adding me


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I need to think up a yummy concoction for this weekend.  I think the starring role will go to Aubrey Organics GPB
> 
> ETA
> Ok so the DDDC will be the following on dry hair under the steamer for about 30 minutes.
> ...



Steaming this bad boy concoction in right now...think I'll add aveda during the cool down instead... I don't really like the smell of it so I'm going to use it up quick


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Will steam with amla followed by a steam with Claudie's Protein Conditioner.Not sure what moisturizing dc I will be using.


----------



## missjones (Jul 10, 2011)

Why have I been ignoring this thread for so long? 

I usually DC once a week with ORS Replenishing Conditioner or Organics Olive Oil DC. I put a conditioning cap on and then put a wave cap on over it. I leave that on for at least an hour.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2011)

halee_J said:


> tiffers lemme know how your "extreme leave-in" goes



Laziness has paid off, cuz my hair is feeling pretty damn awesome right now! 

*fistpump*


----------



## halee_J (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey missjones welcome to DDDC  I see you're also a fan of ORS replenishing I lub that stuff


----------



## halee_J (Jul 10, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Laziness has paid off, cuz my hair is feeling pretty damn awesome right now!
> 
> *fistpump*



   imma try dis for realz


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well ladies....I moved to another city in the last week, so I only have had time for co-washing. Today I plan to get back on track, will DC with Alter Ego Garlic condish after co-washing with BFH Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Condish.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2011)

I decided I will use Step 2 (moisturizing condish) of Hairveda's Methi Sativa. I have like 2-3 bottles of Step 2 and 1 jar of Step 1. This drives me crazy.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2011)

I cant wait imma DC on Wednesday with Amla and Brahmi using it in a paste....I will be back later to say how!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2011)

Just put Nature's Gate Hemp Conditioner on dry hair and will leave it on for a few hours... might even forgo washing it out.


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 10, 2011)

I am going to DC overnight with my SSI Banana brulee mix with EEVO.


----------



## gigi2011 (Jul 10, 2011)

Steamed for 30 mins with Silicon Mix Bamboo and honey. Felt good going on and rinsing out


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2011)

So I got bored and decided to rinse out the Nature's Gate (it was pretty nice and moisturizng  ) and shampoo with Roux Moisturiizing Shampoo.

I'm now sitting here with L'anza Healing Moisture Kukui Nut Conditioner and I'll keep it on overnight. I loooove how this stuff smells.  It was fantastic when I was relaxed, so I'm curious as to how my hair will react to it now.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 11, 2011)

halee_J, I think since I only condition for 15 minutes that I'm violating the rules of the challenge so I should be removed, sadly.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 11, 2011)

Aireen, so that's the longest you condition for now? How often do you do it? I wish my hair could be conditioned in 15 mins.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 11, 2011)

Gemini350z said:


> What brand steamers are you ladies using?


 
I have a Huetiful. It's okay except it doesn't get the back of my hair well when I face forward so I do 20 min facing forward and 20 min facing the back. When I get more room I am going to order a full size steamer and sell or give away my Huetiful.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2011)

^^^ Where did you get your steamer? I'm gonna be buying one this coming week and wanna shop around.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ladies do you know if Amla or Brahmi can be saved after mixed for a DC?


----------



## kupenda (Jul 11, 2011)

Doing a ten minute DC with my aphogee 2 min under the dryer.  Gonna rinse and follow with at least 45 minutes of my silk elements under the dryer and then let it cool. Add some grapeseed an jojoba oil, then DC without heat for awhile longer. I haven't seen any split ends, but I have noticed breakage in my crown area so it looks like I'll be upping the DCing!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 11, 2011)

Dc'd Saturday for 2 hours w/ AOHSR.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Aireen, so that's the longest you condition for now? How often do you do it? I wish my hair could be conditioned in 15 mins.



Once a week, halee_J...   I don't even have to do it that long... my hair is usually conditioned in 10 minutes or 7. Depending on the directions, my hair doesn't feel any softer leaving it on for extra time. I just leave it in that long because I can do other things in the shower like exfoliate, clean brushes and bath gloves, etc.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I have a Huetiful. It's okay except it doesn't get the back of my hair well when I face forward so I do 20 min facing forward and 20 min facing the back. When I get more room I am going to order a full size steamer and sell or give away my Huetiful.


YoursTrulyRE - Mine is similiar I tilt my head forward slightly and that works out. It's not uncomfy for my neck and the steam reaches my nape.



Aireen said:


> Once a week, @halee_J...   I don't even have to do it that long... my hair is usually conditioned in 10 minutes or 7. Depending on the directions, my hair doesn't feel any softer leaving it on for extra time. I just leave it in that long because I can do other things in the shower like exfoliate, clean brushes and bath gloves, etc.


Aireen and halee_J - I could never DC in 15 mins. erplexed Aireen, what DC do you use?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm jealous all of you are DCing and steaming. I'm babying the hair. 2 days till TU. Yep!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> YoursTrulyRE - Mine is similiar I tilt my head forward slightly and that works out. It's not uncomfy for my neck and the steam reaches my nape.
> 
> 
> Aireen and halee_J - I could never DC in 15 mins. erplexed Aireen, what DC do you use?



Just whatever I have around, divachyk. Right now I have ORS Hair Mayo, AO WC, L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Conditioner, Aussie Moist Conditioner, Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle, Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor, Alberto VO5 Hot Protein Moisturizing Intensive Crème Treatment. My stash is mainly conditioners that I alternate.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 12, 2011)

Dcing tonight with a mix of ORS replenishing and Joico Intense hydrator


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jul 12, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Oh yes i forgot about my Aloe juice and honey. This is going to save me a bit of money as i have alot of rinse out condish i need to use up. Thanks hun. x


 

See this is what I may be able to do. I went through on the weekend and cleaned out my hair bins from wigs, to hair, to clips, to products that take up too much space and did nothing for my hair. I am trying to KISS because my hair is in such a dire state that instead of starting with a buttload of "processes" I should just do things basic like cleanse, protect, and nourish. I get so overwhelmed with all the info that I try to hop on every bandwagon and find myself hating everything I tried. I have a bunch of V05 at the house so I figure I could give them a DC boost with some of the above mentioned ingredients. I want to join in on the challenge because this will be a great revival opportunity for my hair, but I want to make sure the conditioner I use will actually help. I like ORS packet, but I am not sure of the moisture/protein balance in it. Does anybody know if it has strong proteins? I want to make sure I am balanced. Thanks. I will join if I find a proper conditioner to DC with. I have 4 type hair and I think some 3 type in the crown. <-What does it mean when your hair is easier to comb through and has no shrinkage but just this wave? Is that 3 type? The rest of my hair snaps down like an unstretched slinky.Lol! This multiple texture thing is not the business. I don't mind the 4 but give me 4 all over.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2011)

After rinsing out the L'anza, I co-washed with the last of my AOHSR and that stuff almost made me cuss, it was so good! 

Used a mix of Hairveda's Acai Berry and Bear Fruit Hair's Macadamia Conditioner for my leave-in and my hair was just ridiculously soft.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey ladies I dc'ed with AE Garlic mask on Saturday. I' currently in 2-strand twist and will DC this weekend with the HV green conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 12, 2011)

MrJohnsonsRib I use ORS replenishing conditioner, aka ORS Pak and I find it to extremely moisturizing. It does have a little protein, but they are mild proteins (collagen &silk) that help  with elasticity, softness and moisture retention. It's my staple moisture deep conditioner  Oh and just in case you didn't know, that wonderful goodness comes in bottles too


----------



## missjones (Jul 12, 2011)

I need to find something to deep condition my braids with.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jul 12, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @MrJohnsonsRib I use ORS replenishing conditioner, aka ORS Pak and I find it to extremely moisturizing. It does have a little protein, but they are mild proteins (collagen &silk) that help with elasticity, softness and moisture retention. It's my staple moisture deep conditioner  Oh and just in case you didn't know, that wonderful goodness comes in bottles too


 

Thanks. Can I boost the ORS with maybe some honey or some AVJ stuff like that?  It's good as is. I was just curious.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 12, 2011)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> Thanks. Can I boost the ORS with maybe some honey or some AVJ stuff like that?  It's good as is. I was just curious.




You could try it and see if you like it better with extra stuff mixed in, but to me it's pretty good as is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2011)

Steamed today with Tiiva Naturals DC'er


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair - you're liking that Tiiva, eh? I'll find out firsthand shortly.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2011)

Under the steamer now...Aloe and Silicon for about 2 hours dry...added the oils and Giovanni for 15 minutes under the steamer.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2011)

My Wednesday DC will consist of 2 tsp of Amla and Brahmni mixed into 1c of LeKair Cholesterol Plus and 2 tsp of EVOO/Safflower Oil. If I have a hard time rinsing I will use Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, but hopefully I wont.

The recipe I seen called for 4 tsp of Amla but I rather work my way up cause I am just not sure.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 12, 2011)

Please add me!   Reading through to find some conditioner ideas and decided to join the challenge.  I find that dc'ing while doing long runs on Saturday have yielded excellent results.  Time will depend on how many miles I do which vary.  Trying to use up old stash before I go back to natural dc.  I will be using ORS and Argan One and Only Hair Mask until used up


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 13, 2011)

did aphogee 2 step protein treatment then dc'd with silicon mix with heat for 15 minutes. 
I love how soft my hair is


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

Did a tea rinse yesterday and Dced with AOHRS mixed with JBCO and EVOO  i love this mixture coz my hair loves it


----------



## halee_J (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to DDDC reeko43! 


Last night's DC combo of ORS + Joico =  Will do this again on Friday


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 13, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> I'm still in
> I will be doing a henna treatment and dc'ing soon.   Will come back to update with details.



Ok this is my first DC treatment for the 3rd session because I straightened my hair on the 1st.  I used color remover on my ends to gently lighten them then rinsed applied henna and amla paste to my whole end.  I left that in my hair for 6 hours then rinsed, rinsed, & rinsed.

DC'ed with my usual AOHSR and my added ceramide oil mix... i was glad to see my curls again!  My hair was butter soft.  And I'm diggin' the two tone colors.  I might do another henna in another week to make the red deeper.

The above is my staple for weekly DC'ing but I think I will be trying out a couple of new DC products this session (just to have a back up).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> My Wednesday DC will consist of 2 tsp of Amla and Brahmni mixed into 1c of LeKair Cholesterol Plus and 2 tsp of EVOO/Safflower Oil. If I have a hard time rinsing I will use Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, but hopefully I wont.
> 
> The recipe I seen called for 4 tsp of Amla but I rather work my way up cause I am just not sure.


 
It came out to be 1 tbsp of Amla and Brahmni mixed into 2/3c of LeKair Cholesterol Plus and 1/3 Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, 1/3c of Aloe Vera Juice, and 2 tbsp of EVOO/Safflower Oil.....I added too much Aloe Vera Juice but I was scared that I was going to have a hard time washing out the powder. So next time I wont add the Aloe Vera Juice or not as much. My mix was too much for this DC session but I am fine because I will just have some for nxt Wednesday DC session. I may take half of the mixture that I have left and just add it the the rest of the LeKair I have left over nxt week......Well we live and learn so now I know better as far as how to mix this stuff next time b/c I like thick DC's and this was not at all . I will add to this how the wash out session was and how my hair felt once dry!

My hair feels good as in silky and it is definetly stronger, not super strong but stronger. So I am still on for my Nexxus Emergencee treatment over the weekend.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jul 13, 2011)

I pre-poo my hair with cheapy condish (garnier) for 1 hr, shampoo and DC'in with Joico Silk results (finishing bottle) for 2 hrs without heat.. will rinse, apply liquid leave-ins, blow dry and bun.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 13, 2011)

This was my first time using silicon mix in a DC and I liked it except the smell was just too strong.  Even after washing it out with shampoo, conditioner and leave ins I can still smell it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm dc'ing now with GVP Joico K-Pak and I liked how it felt when I put it in my hair.

It's so weird because when I was relaxed, my hair haaaated protein.


----------



## missjones (Jul 14, 2011)

I got Elasta QP's Intense Fortifying Conditioner yesterday. I'll see how that does on my braids this weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't think I'll use Silicon mix as a DC again...the smell as already mentioned but my hair doesn't feel as yummy as usual.


----------



## katblack (Jul 14, 2011)

I did a deep treatment with JASON conditioner and I added avocado oil, rose hip seed oil and castor oil to the mix. It made my hair  really soft


----------



## halee_J (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it just me or is this week flying by? Gonna DC tomorrow night or Sat am with a mix of ORS replenishing and Joico intense hydrator.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Did an overnight dc with Ambrosia Hair's Cocopassion Nectar.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Did an overnight dc with *Ambrosia Hair*'s Cocopassion Nectar.



Say what now?

Is this a new company? I'm bout to Google. Raght. Nao.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 14, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Say what now?
> 
> Is this a new company? *I'm bout to Google. Raght. Nao.*



 @ the bolded.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Say what now?
> 
> Is this a new company? I'm bout to Google. Raght. Nao.


 
It is. LolaKinkz, 160Days2Lose2, and Tastiredbone did reviews on youtube. LolaKinkz did mention that the owner's response to some things said on naturally curly did leave a bad taste in her mouth. Consistency issues I believe. She did send Lola replacements (2 I believe). But I'm the type if I wanna try something I will. I've been waiting for a sale and she had one on the 4th.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay so I'm gonna have busy weekend - family reunion stuff. I'll pamper the hair on Sunday after being out and about with family on rural, dirt road FL. ETA: I will be using Alter Ego Garlic to stop post-TU before it starts and something new. Not sure what though.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 14, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> It is. LolaKinkz, 160Days2Lose2, and Tastiredbone did reviews on youtube. LolaKinkz did mention that the owner's response to some things said on naturally curly did leave a bad taste in her mouth. Consistency issues I believe. She did send Lola replacements (2 I believe). But I'm the type if I wanna try something I will. I've been waiting for a sale and she had one on the 4th.



I have my basket full and am waiting for tomorrow (pay day!  ) to make my purchase.

Willpower - 25, 385, 752, 419
Tiffani- 0


----------



## tiffers (Jul 15, 2011)

Dc'd for a few hours with Jasmine's Avocado Silk. I liked it much better this time around.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies, dc'ing today w/ AOHSR mixed with aloe juice. I think that I will dc on dry hair.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 15, 2011)

Good morning ladies! Last nite I DCed with a mix of things cuz I want to try some new conditioners but I can't buy any new ones until I run out (SO made me promise) so I used up all of my Aussie 3 minute with a bit of Elasta QPs intense fortifying conditioner. I added a smudge of aphogee 2 minute, a lil v05 moisture milk, plus some oils( grapeseed, castor, kemi, jojoba, vatika frosting, and a smidge of canola) from my oil mix. I did all of this after shampooing with Elasta QPs shampoo for relaxed hair. My hair was greasy but it looked dry so I went ahead and washed. The paranoid chick in me mixed a lil oil into the shampoo cuz I was afraid I would be left with dry hair. I'm really excited to try hairvedas green conditioner. It made my hair super soft when I tested it on a small section of dirty hair. May have to order more...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Jul 15, 2011)

Shay72 How'd you like the HairAmbrosia dc? *looks at cart and licks lips* 

I'm so torn. I don't know whether to get the HairAmbrosia stuff or a steamer. Dh gave me a limit-- can't get both. Boooo! *flips him off*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 15, 2011)

Saturday is wash day so Imma wash with Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning Shampoo, apply the Nexxus Emergencee, rinse out then* DC with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner with some Coconut Oil*. While still wet apply my LI's and do my braids for my braid out and keep it moving until Wednesday the nxt DC day!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Dc'd for a few hours with Jasmine's Avocado Silk. I liked it much better this time around.


@tiffers - what was wrong with Jasmine's the first time around. I love my steamer; use it everytime I DC unless pressed for time.


----------



## myhair84 (Jul 15, 2011)

just checking in. I will DC with Tiiva Naturals and maybe some castor oil. I am really seeing the good effects of deep conditioning every week. Time will tell at the end of the year when I do a length check (if I remember; I usually don't keep up with those things).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 15, 2011)

I used the Enso dc the other day. Loved it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 15, 2011)

DC'ing right now with CJ rehab.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 15, 2011)

Last night I clarified, oil rinsed and overnight DC with Elasta QP Soy Oyl Ultra Hydrating DC.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 15, 2011)

Dc'ing right now with Enso's Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Shay72 How'd you like the HairAmbrosia dc? *looks at cart and licks lips*
> 
> I'm so torn. I don't know whether to get the HairAmbrosia stuff or a steamer. Dh gave me a limit-- can't get both. Boooo! *flips him off*


 
I like it. Not in love though. Will give it another 1-2 tries. I would get the steamer .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2011)

Steamed This Afternoon with Tiiva Naturals Deep Conditioner


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Doing an overnight DC with silk elements megasilk. I'm getting back on track.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jul 16, 2011)

DC with AO HSR on dry hair (1hr) with no heat. Hair is feeling soft & lovely!


----------



## hannan (Jul 16, 2011)

Dced last night with kbb mask mixed with a little wheat germ oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally getting around to my DC


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies...

I was just wondering if it was necessary to sit under a dryer when doing a protein deep condition ( a light one such as ORS mayo or replenishing pak), or can I use my steamer like I would with my moisturizing deep conditioners/slap a plastic cap on and leave it in for a few hours?


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2011)

MsEveMarie said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I was just wondering if it was necessary to sit under a dryer when doing a protein deep condition ( a light one such as ORS mayo or replenishing pak), or can I use my steamer like I would with my moisturizing deep conditioners/slap a plastic cap on and leave it in for a few hours?



I both my protein treatments and moisture DC's without heat. Just slap on a plastic cap and do chores around the house


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 16, 2011)

MsEveMarie said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I was just wondering if it was necessary to sit under a dryer when doing a protein deep condition ( a light one such as ORS mayo or replenishing pak), or can I use my steamer like I would with my moisturizing deep conditioners/slap a plastic cap on and leave it in for a few hours?


 
I steam everything --moisturizing dcs, protein dcs, oils, ayurvedic pastes, clays....


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2011)

cutenss said:


> Last night I clarified, oil rinsed and overnight DC with Elasta QP Soy Oyl Ultra Hydrating DC.



cutenss how was it? Did it live up to its name?


----------



## cutenss (Jul 16, 2011)

@halee_J The Elasta QP Ultra Hydrating Conditioner is okay. Nothing to really write home about. It may be one of those "cumulative" type products. It does come in a big tub, like Eco Styler gel. I think it is more of a protein type, than a moisturizing type. Even though both protein and mositurizer is relayed on the jar. I am just going to make sure I follow up with a moisturizing leave in.

I hope that made sense. Since it is on sale at Sallys this month for $5.99, you should give it a try. You can always take it back. That is what I did with the matching shampoo and conditioner.

I did purchase today the Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo because of all the raves it has gotten here. I let you know how that goes, since our hair only likes the ORS Aloe shampoo.

I hope that review made since  Sorry I didn't mean to write you a novel


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2011)

cutenss Thanks!  I love detailed reviews  Maybe, *maybe* I'll try it...I hated DPR-11 so much  I'm scared of trying another EQP DC  Girl I used to  eqp products (except dpr-11) so much before they did this big overhaul with the forumla change. The old formula creme condtioning poo was my holy grail! and it smelled like orange creamsicles   But since they added in all those oils into the shampoo, like avocado and coconut, which my hair HATES it has just been  You should try it though. If you're good with those oils, you'll probably like it. The formula is basically the same just with oils added.


----------



## cutenss (Jul 16, 2011)

@halee_J I have never been an Elasta lover. I hated that mango butter  but of course being on this board (pj)...anyhoo, I am hoping I like the shampoo. I bought it from a BSS store, as opposed to Sallys. So "no refund/no exchange" going on here. After this, if I don't like it, I am sticking to my ORS and WEN cleansing. I had been doing the DC overnight. I wonder it would turn out different if I steam? I will try that next time and review it that way


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 16, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I both my protein treatments and moisture DC's without heat. Just slap on a plastic cap and do chores around the house




Thnx! I love my steamer...but sometimes I feel like i could be more productive than just sitting under there lol


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 16, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> I steam everything --moisturizing dcs, protein dcs, oils, ayurvedic pastes, clays....



Lol! thnx!! I hate the dryer and that has been keeping me from doing my protein treatments (bad bad i know )...bc i thought it was a must....but good to know I don't have to sit under the torture machine


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2011)

I was planning to DC tomorrow but I think I will take the day to be productive with other household chores instead. Just depends on how I feel tomorrow. I'll DC on Thurs if Sun is a no go.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 16, 2011)

DCd today for 30 mins with Tiiva naturals


----------



## missjones (Jul 17, 2011)

I DCed my braids for an hour with the Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Conditioner. It smelled like bananas. I can't wait to try it on my hair.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 17, 2011)

I need to DC! or cowash. Or something! I haven't had water on my scalp in three days almost. And I forgot to wrap up my hair to sleep last night. NG has my hair sticking uplike a lions mane. I think I'll DC with my new green conditioner from hairveda mixed with a lil grapeseed and jojoba oil when I get home


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2011)

DDDC plan for today under the steamer:
Aloe Vera
Prairie Naturals (SAA) reconstructor
Avocado/olive oil
Giovanni Deeper Moisture Con
During cool down I'll put Burt's Bees pre poo treatment on.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought a steamer to aid me in this challenge and I can't wait for it to get here. 

I tried Giovanni's Smooth as Silk conditioner last week for the first time and my hair felt buttery soft despite still being in twists. After I try this conditioner with the steamer, I'll see if it'll become a staple in my regimen and replace my other conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Saturday is wash day so Imma wash with Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning Shampoo, apply the Nexxus Emergencee, rinse out then* DC with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner with some Coconut Oil*. While still wet apply my LI's and do my braids for my braid out and keep it moving until Wednesday the nxt DC day!


 
Chilling with my Nexxus Emergencee, I wanna leave it on for 15 mins cause I really need some strength to my hair but not overload. Then imma throw on my DC for like an hour + or so....


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did a steam with cassia paste (cassia,water, cocasta oil), washed out and now dcing with Ambrosia Hair Cocopassion Hair Nectar. Will steam this also.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2011)

Steaming with Tiiva on the length and AE Garlic on the roots. This is my first time using Tiiva. Will provide a brief review of my thoughts when done.


----------



## myhair84 (Jul 17, 2011)

DC'ed with Tiiva with some Mozeke Avocado moisturizer on top overnight. Rinsed it out in the afternoon and my hair felt really soft. I then co-washed with Suave Ripe Strawberry condish (I don't like the scent, smells like fake strawberries ) then detangled with Mozeke Grapeseed Detangling Conditioner (love this). My hair was very moisturized, but not overly moisturized. Twisted it up for the week and went about my business .


----------



## winona (Jul 17, 2011)

DCed on Thursday with a garlic mask on scalp and Silicon Mix on hair


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2011)

My mini review of Tiiva. Okay so I steamed with Tiiva. After I was done, my hair felt great, but that's true for every time I steam. The real test is when I've rinsed the conditioner, applied my leave-ins and air dried. My hair air dried bushy and dull. I have low porosity and try my best to stay away from acidic products. Notice this DCner has aloe vera. I haven't used aloe vera since the kimmaytube LI days. My hair had the same bushy & dull effect way back then also so I stopped using her LI. Perhaps aloe simply doesn't agree with my hair. 

I attempted to do a ph test on the Tiiva conditioner but didn't get a good reading. I'll use it once more, if the same effect happens, I will discontinue use because when bushy and dull, my hair tends to be a little more fragile and prone to breakage.

My hair is soft although it's very big, bushy and looks dull. I like shiny sheen to my hair so right now, it will not make the staple list.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2011)

divachyk - you made me think about my Okra. I think I'll use that on my Wednesday wash. Then I'll DC with Avocado & Silk.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the review divachyk. I said it before but girl your hair is looking just amazing! I'm already envisioning you at full WL


----------



## tiffers (Jul 17, 2011)

Dc'ing now with Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor. Trying to use a lot of things up and this is next on the list.

After rinsing, I'll oil rinse and then co-wash with the last of the Kenra.

I feel so accomplished and proud when I empty a bottle/jar of something.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah shucks halee_J - you're making me blush.  I see those workouts are creeping up in #. Hi 5 to you for 92 workouts! 

Brownie518 - dust off that Okra, girl.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Ah shucks @halee_J - you're making me blush.  I see those workouts are creeping up in #. Hi 5 to you for 92 workouts!
> 
> @Brownie518 - dust off that Okra, girl.



divachyk - Sho will. Just got that 16oz, too


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2011)

My next DC session will be Thurs night. I want so badly to try something new that's in my stash - like Enso or SSI - but I will see how my hair is responding then before deciding. I might play it safe and bring back the staple - Kenra Moisturizing or HV SitriNillah - in rotation to get me back in sync.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> My next DC session will be Thurs night. I want so badly to try something new that's in my stash - like Enso or SSI - but I will see how my hair is responding then before deciding. I might play it safe and bring back the staple - Kenra Moisturizing or HV SitriNillah - in rotation to get me back in sync.




This horrible hot and humid weather tears my hair up so I def. need to play it safe and use some tried and trues.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @tiffers - what was wrong with Jasmine's the first time around. I love my steamer; use it everytime I DC unless pressed for time.



Sorry, girly. I'm just now seeing this!

Well, the first time I used it, I left it on for like, 24 hours out of laziness.  When I rinsed it out, I wasn't impressed.

This last time, I only left it in for about 6-8 hours and my hair liked that much better.

She's fickle, what can I say?


----------



## Minty (Jul 18, 2011)

hey ladies. 

Add me to the challenge. I going for 2x a week DC.


----------



## regina07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it too late to join this challenge?  I'm in!

I DC 1x a week (saturdays) for 30-45 min, using a mix of Joico K-PAK Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor, K-PAK Intense Hydrator and sunflower/wheat germ oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Im ready for my Wednesday DC already after DC today LOL. Imma use my left over amla and brahmi powder mixed with LeKair. See you then ladies....


----------



## halee_J (Jul 18, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> Add me to the challenge. I going for 2x a week DC.





regina07 said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge?  I'm in!
> 
> I DC 1x a week (saturdays) for 30-45 min, using a mix of Joico K-PAK Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor, K-PAK Intense Hydrator and sunflower/wheat germ oil.



Hi ladies! You've been added


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Still have my sew in.....I diluted AOHSR condish and sprayed on and DC'd overnight. My scalp feels great and I'm loving this sew-in! I hope I have lots of growth when I take it out in August after my vacation.


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 18, 2011)

dc'd last night with komaza olive moisture mask, luv the smell


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 18, 2011)

Still DC every Wed and Sun. DC last night with my Aveda/Alter Ego/Joico/WGO mixture under the steamer for 30 min.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 18, 2011)

DCed last nite with hairvedas green conditioner. It's nice with an interesting smell but nothing to get too excited abt. Gotta get my hair blown out today so I'm gonna DC again but with the aphogee 2 min followed by my silk elements mixed with some grapeseed oil


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Minty (Jul 18, 2011)

DC with Alter Ego.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl - Are you using AE Garlic all over or roots only? My version indicates roots only (or something to that degree). When I first used it, I didn't read the instructions and slapped it all over. My hair felt nice but then later read it was to be applied to roots only.  So, I'm just checking to see how you are using it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2011)

kupenda said:


> *DCed last nite with hairvedas green conditioner. It's nice with an interesting smell but nothing to get too excited abt.* Gotta get my hair blown out today so I'm gonna DC again but with the aphogee 2 min followed by my silk elements mixed with some grapeseed oil



Aw, man, that's disappointing. It looks so yummy!


----------



## Minty (Jul 18, 2011)

It gives great shine so I use it as regular DC - but I do part (about 5 on each side) and apply to my scalp then massage for a bit. 

side note: 
I've been thinking of using it more often and adding garlic oil drops to it. After reading the *POTION* garlic is all I'm really interested in taking from the "formula" 

As long as it doesn't leave a lingering odor, I'm good with it.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 18, 2011)

Dc'ing now with Kenra Shea Butter Reconstructor (the last of it!) and will leave it on for a few hours.

I've used up four bottles/jars of conditioner in the past few weeks and feel so proud. :woohoo:


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2011)

1 day post Tiiva usage and it's a wrap. Will gift this to the dh for when he visits my salon for some wifey pampering.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 18, 2011)

Doing an overnight DC tonight with Elasta QP Soy Oyl dc.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 19, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Aw, man, that's disappointing. It looks so yummy!



Aww! That doesn't mean it won't be great for you though. Nothing works as well on my hair as it does for other ppl :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Aww! That doesn't mean it won't be great for you though. Nothing works as well on my hair as it does for other ppl :-/





Isn't that frustrating? Eeeeeverybody starts raving about this magical conditioner, then you try it and it's just... meh.



Happened to me so many times, I lost count. I guess we both have rebel hair.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 19, 2011)

Deep Conditioned sunday w/ Enso Cacao Curl Recovery Deep Conditioning Treatment...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 19, 2011)

DCing in my twist with Jasmine's A&S in brown sugar buttercream


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

Dc'ing with Giovanni Deeper Moisture and will leave it on until tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im ready for my Wednesday DC already after DC today LOL. Imma use my left over amla and brahmi powder mixed with LeKair. See you then ladies....


 
 Yayyy tomorrow is DC day!


----------



## kupenda (Jul 20, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Isn't that frustrating? Eeeeeverybody starts raving about this magical conditioner, then you try it and it's just... meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Happened to me so many times, I lost count. I guess we both have rebel hair.





I think youre right. Everything on my hair has been so so. Even relaxers lol


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 20, 2011)

Was bored so I DC'ed last night.
Poo'ed with poo bar, did a hardcore protein treatment (add pathenol)...sat under the dryer until it was hard.  Then DC'ed with my usual AOHSR & ceramide oil mix for about 3.5 hours.  

Wearing a wng today...I like them best after a protein treatment.  I used flaxseed gel and Gio Direct Leave In.  Will probably do a braid or twist out this weekend and then back to DC'ing and twist on Sunday!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Alright, I'm mad.

Well, not really. 

I had put some of the last of my Bear Fruit Hair Ginger Macadamia Conditioner on my hair to dc when the mail lady came and delivered my Bear Fruit Hair package.

What was I to do? I had literally JUST put the conditioner on when she brought the package! 

Well, I just ended up piling some Pistachio Cream Deep Moisturizing Conditioner on top of the first conditioner. 

I think I'll cowash with the Pistachio after dc'ing because I wanna use it by itself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

Steaming Now with Tiiva Naturals Deep Conditioner


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm dcing on dry hair with the  last of my S.E. Intense Conditioning Mayo mixed with Garnier Fructis Fortifying Triple Nutrition Conditioner under two plastic caps for an hour or so. It's been a while since the last time i shampooed my hair so i'm hoping i will feel the difference once i wash it out (maybe i have too much product buildup).


----------



## tiffers (Jul 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Is this your first time steaming with Tiiva? You know I need details!  Is it thick?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2011)

tiffers  No, that was my last little bit (of that Jar).  I've used it about 4 times.  It smells good like Cocoa Butter w/a touch of Herbal.

It is not thick at all, but it feels wonderful.  Its not _real thin_ either (although I keep it in the Fridge).  It may be of medium weight/density.

I've enjoyed it.  I still say (IMO) it's a bit pricey for a Start Up, ($14.50 for 8 ounces) but that 30% made it 'affordable'.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im using my left over amla and brahmi powder mixed with LeKair. Thinking about what imma use on my Sunday DC...not sure if I am going to use this mix again or keep it for my Wednesday DC's. I may just keep it simple and use Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner on Sunday.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 21, 2011)

Dc'ing on dry hair with Bear Fruit Hair Banana Avocado Deep Mask.

It's kinda thin, which is surprising. I was expecting a really thick conditioner. I also don't like the smell. Smells like rancid banana Laffy Taffy candy. erplexed 

But I'm the only one who feels this way, cuz hubby and the kids keep commenting on how good it smells. After applying it to my hair, my 4 year old daughter came in my room, mad because she thought I had cupcakes and wasn't sharing. 

I definitely don't smell cupcakes, but *shrugs*

Hopefully when I rinse, I'll have stellar results. This conditioner has awesome ingredients, so I have high hopes.


----------



## regina07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I DC'd Wednesday night with joico's K-pak intense hydrator and deep penetrating reconstructor.  Under the heat cap for 45 min, co-wash with Garnier Fructis conditioner followed by 2-min mendex.

I decided not to put a leave-in in my hair because I wanted to see how my natural hair feels but did seal the ends before heading to bed.

My hair felt soft and silky last night when I took it out of the twist to bun and seal!  I can't remember my hair feeling this good.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 21, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 is your alma a green smelly oil?


----------



## halee_J (Jul 21, 2011)

Dc'ed today with Joico Intense Hydrator.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> @ms_b_haven06 is your alma a green smelly oil?


 
Its not oil its powder....


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2011)

Imoan - how did you like the Enso?


----------



## Imoan (Jul 22, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Imoan - how did you like the Enso?


 

Thus far I like it, however I have only used it 2x's Have you tried it, whats your thoughts?


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 22, 2011)

would love to join in if its not too late


----------



## halee_J (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey ScorpioLove  come on in, welcome!  So, what DC's are you planning to use and how often will you be DCing?


----------



## winona (Jul 22, 2011)

Dcing with homemade mix under dryer for 30min


----------



## myhair84 (Jul 22, 2011)

Will DC most likely with the new she scent it pomegranate conditioner. I hope I like it!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Imoan (Jul 22, 2011)

myhair84 said:


> Will DC most likely with the new she scent it pomegranate conditioner. I hope I like it!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier




I see your a SSI junkie like me


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 22, 2011)

DC'd with CJ repair me for 40mins with a conditioning cap.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2011)

Dc'ing with BFH Shea Almond Coconut Deep Cream Conditioner and will leave it on for about 7 or 8 hours.

I think I'll really like this once I rinse it out.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 22, 2011)

halee_J
thanks for the warm welcome  

My dc mix consists of my cholesterol dc, HEHH, aloe vera juice, castor oil, sunflower oil, coconut oil and a little bit of honey. I will dc once a week for now but once i go back to school i think i will be able to do it twice a week. 

I also always follow up with the roux porosity control conditioner because it is a great detangler for me.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 22, 2011)

Still DC 2x week alternate with heat cap and steamer. Used Joico MB last night. Trying to use up the DCs I have so I can buy Curl Junkie or Hairveda next.


----------



## hannan (Jul 22, 2011)

Dced yesterday with cj repair me again under heat.  it!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 22, 2011)

Let me in, Please.  I will be DC'ing 2x per week, once with heat under a hooded dryer (1hr) and once under my steamer(20mins). One DC I'll be using Aubrey GPB and the other is still up in the air, I want to try Aubrey HSR, but until I pick that up I'll use Eqyss Premier cream rinse(this is more of a cowash product, but I can still DC with it)


----------



## halee_J (Jul 23, 2011)

Sure thing mEmYSELFaNDj welcome to DDDC 


Random DDDC thought: The Joico K-Pak line is growing on me, the more I use it, the more I like it


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

Just put some BFH Chocolate Coffe Conditioner on dry hair and will leave it on for a few hours. If I'm not too lazy, I might even get under the dryer tonight.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 23, 2011)

Dcing with AE garlic mask (scalp only) and Jessicurl WDT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2011)

Will Steam in the Morning with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in "Honey Pear"


----------



## divachyk (Jul 23, 2011)

Will steam tonight or tomorrow - will update you on the products used and the generated results.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Guess what?!? I received my BFH Deep condishes today!!!  *dances* I have the chocolate coffe, pistachio and green tea avocado. Tomorrow is wash day...I absolutely cannot wait. 

Now the question is....which one shall I use??? Hmmmm.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 23, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Guess what?!? I received my BFH Deep condishes today!!!  *dances* I have the chocolate coffe, pistachio and green tea avocado. Tomorrow is wash day...I absolutely cannot wait.
> 
> Now the question is....which one shall I use??? Hmmmm.



Oooh, yay! 

I'm dc'ing with the chocolate coffee right now!  It's been on my head for a few hours and my hair feels buttery soft when I play with it throught this bag.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes! Finally, a decent DC.  I've been trying to maintain a style since Monday so I've been avoiding water above my neck like a crazy person. Right now I'm on vacay and didn't pack what I really need, which is my aphogee 2 min. I'm seeing more breakage than shed hair. So I DCed with whatever I could find. I used tresemme moisture, he hh, and my humectress mix. That tresemme is the truth! So much slip I stopped to check the expiration date lol. Then wrapped it in a plastic bag and towel to take a mini nap. Rinsed with cool then cold water. My hair feels good. Soft, yet almost squeaky. Weird

ETA: I keep getting my hair caught in my purse strap. And right now I'm airdrying in a ponytail with a headband. I keep swatting at my neck thinking it's a bug. But my pony is actually reaching for the base of my neck so the strands keep touching my skin. Elated!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona (Jul 24, 2011)

Steamed this morning with Redken All Soft Conditioner and promptly returned it to ulta.  It did absolutely nothing for my hair  Normally when I steam my hair feels like spun silk.  This time it felt like I barely dced and the conditioner had NO SLIP.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 24, 2011)

Doing my normal DC today after 20minutes with my MT protein and wheat germ (ceramide) oil.  Now it's Joico intense Hydrator with Vatika oil.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 24, 2011)

DCed with ors replenishing pak after doing a wash out conditioner (waited 5 minutes bfore rinsing) of keraphix. hair feels great. twisted up for a twistout tomorrow


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 24, 2011)

Been dc'ing using eqyss premier cream rinse without heat for the last couple hrs.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 24, 2011)

I used Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in Oh So Sexy......


----------



## divachyk (Jul 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Imoan - how did you like the Enso?



Imoan: Not yet. I tried Tiiva last week and didn't like it all that well. Enso is up on the list. Will post my review and mention you.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Imoan: Not yet. I tried Tiiva last week and didn't like it all that well. Enso is up on the list. Will post my review and mention you.


 

awww sorry you did not like Tiiva the well, how did you use it? I can't wait to hear your review on Enso  Be Blessed....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 25, 2011)

Dc'ing on dry hair with Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe Desert conditioner. I'll leave it on overnight.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Did an overnight dc last Wednesday with SSI's Okra Reconstructor. Did a protein treatment with Komaza's Hair Strengthener and followed with Hairveda's Green Conditioner yesterday . Yeah, um that Green conditioner wasn't enough. Hair felt a bit dry.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 25, 2011)

Did an overnight dc w/ AOHSR last night. Scalp feels great


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2011)

About todo a henna-indigo treatment adding amla and brahmi. I will backdoor and use some straight moisturizing DC....willbe back later to say which.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 25, 2011)

Currently under the steamer with:
SAA 
Aubrey GPB
Avocado/wheat germ oil
Giovanni SAS deeper
 during cool down I'll add some aveda dry remedy mask (again because I just want to finish it already).


----------



## divachyk (Jul 25, 2011)

Tonight I steamed with Bee Mine DC - really liked it. Applied easily and rinsed easily also. My hair felt nice and soft. I opted to roller set tonight so we'll see how that turns out. Enso is up for rotation soon. 



Imoan said:


> awww sorry you did not like Tiiva the well, how did you use it? I can't wait to hear your review on Enso  Be Blessed....


Think the aloe content in Tiiva was a no-go for me. Be blessed also.


----------



## katblack (Jul 25, 2011)

I am currently deep conditioning with honey and oils. I have been having really dry hair lately probably due to all the protein based products I have been using. Any who, I forgot how annoying it is to have sticky honey drip down your neck just for kicks, lol...


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone steam with Alter Ego's Garlic Conditioner?  I can't remember whether its a good idea or not.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2011)

mzteaze - I steam with it but place it on my roots only. When I first purchased it, I didn't read the directions and steamed with it from root to tip. My hair was  but the cost just won't allow me to use it like that again, plus I read the directions and see it's not intended for whole head.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 26, 2011)

About to wash, will be using Joico K-pak reconstructor for a few mins and follow up with the intense hydrator


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

Just put on some Enso Cacao Curl Recovery Treatment and will let it marinate for a few hours before washing it out.

I was able to get two uses out of the little sample and am sad that it's all gone.  But I'm happeh, cuz I'll be ordering more on Friday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 26, 2011)

On sunday I did a DC on dry hair with AOHSR coated with castor oil and took a nap for 3 hrs. Then I cowashed it out with BFH cotton marshmallow condish. Then did an oil rinse with castor oil.  Rinsed that out with BFH green tea avocado condish. It was a conditioner party up in there!!!

The result.....soft moisturised JUICY hair. I found out I actually have coils (assuming coils are tighter in diameter than curls) in 3/4 of my hair. Talk about curl definition!! I was in awe.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 26, 2011)

bajandoc86 

 @ your conditioner party! 

Girrrrl, BFH will bring all kinds of curls out of the woodworks.  I love those conditioners! 

How were the cleansing and green tea conditioners? Those are next on my to buy list!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 26, 2011)

tiffers the cotton marshmallow cleansing condish is thick and creamy. My hair feels gently cleaned, soft and moisturised. Luv it. I like it better than the yarrow hisbiscus one.

The green tea avocado one was moisturising, but not as much slip to it as some of the others. I just loove the texture of BFH products....rich and creamy! I have some others lined up to try!!  *can u see how excited I am???*

To be honest I thought I was alllll kink, which I've grown to love, with a weird 3c patch at the nape. But it was like whoa!! Where did all these coils come from?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2011)

I posted this in another forum so for those of us with the same thread interest, forgive the duplication but....I was offered an opportunity to preview Supergirl's product line.  Received my items on yesterday and I will be using my stash of items starting this weekend. Everything smells delicious.  I can't wait to try it out. I will update you ladies accordingly. Oh and, shipping was super fast! Check out the site: http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 26, 2011)

divachyk I was just checking out that site yesterday...can't wait for your review


----------



## kupenda (Jul 26, 2011)

Just picked up the new Protect and Nourish pack from LUSH. So excited to try it out! I wish u could have the option to mix and match tho. Anyway...abt to prepoo with the Jasmin and Henna Fluffeaze pre treatment for 20 minutes  Follow with my aphogee 2 min and DC with my silk elements or ORS replenishing pak afterwards for 15 minutes under the dryer. Then moisturize with the LUSH R&B and either wrap it or do a bantu knot out


ETA: I'm lying. I'm wayyyyy too tired to even do half of that. And I need another pack of plastic caps. So I'm gonna do all that tomorrow afternoon. Tonite I'm going to bed. Just got back home after a week in Florida. Not abt to deal with this stuff right now. Might get frustrated and pull out the scissors lol. Nite ladies
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 26, 2011)

Dcing with aohsr.


----------



## B3e (Jul 27, 2011)

Cowashing daily, DCing 2x or more a week, and staying ultra hydrated. Doing things right by my hair finally.

*Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque* (Sampled 2x; Magical! Will buy 16oz once DermOrganic is done. ±$28 on Amazon & BeautyPlace)
*DermOrganic Masque Intensive Hair Repair* (1L $20 TJMaxx; Not amazed. Reserving judgement for after whole bottle is used. Should last months.)


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Just picked up the new Protect and Nourish pack from LUSH. So excited to try it out! I wish u could have the option to mix and match tho. Anyway...abt to prepoo with the Jasmin and Henna Fluffeaze pre treatment for 20 minutes  Follow with my aphogee 2 min and DC with my silk elements or ORS replenishing pak afterwards for 15 minutes under the dryer. Then moisturize with the LUSH R&B and either wrap it or do a bantu knot out
> 
> 
> ETA: *I'm lying. I'm wayyyyy too tired to even do half of that.* And I need another pack of plastic caps. So I'm gonna do all that tomorrow afternoon. Tonite I'm going to bed. Just got back home after a week in Florida. Not abt to deal with this stuff right now. Might get frustrated and pull out the scissors lol. Nite ladies
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I posted this in another forum so for those of us with the same thread interest, forgive the duplication but....I was offered an opportunity to preview Supergirl's product line.  Received my items on yesterday and I will be using my stash of items starting this weekend. Everything smells delicious.  I can't wait to try it out. I will update you ladies accordingly. Oh and, shipping was super fast! Check out the site: http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/



Awesome! I can't wait to read your review! Hurry up and use the stuff! oke:


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2011)

bajandoc86 You haaaave to try Ginger & Macadamia Conditioner and the Almond Ginger (or something like that) Leave-In and Conditioner. These two are thebomb.com and will be repeat purchases for me. The Almond Ginger? Crazy-insane-mega-delicious slip. Just melted into my hair and made tangles dissolve. Do you hear me? Di-solve! I haven't used it as a dc yet, but I plan to verrah soon. I'm trying to use it a little as possible to preserve it. 

I was trying to decide between the Cotton and Yarrow cleansing conditioners, but I'll get the Cotton since you liked that one better. It's nxt on the list. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> On sunday I did a DC on dry hair with AOHSR coated with castor oil and took a nap for 3 hrs. Then I cowashed it out with BFH cotton marshmallow condish. Then did an oil rinse with castor oil.  Rinsed that out with BFH green tea avocado condish. It was a conditioner party up in there!!!
> 
> The result.....soft moisturised JUICY hair. I found out I actually have coils (assuming coils are tighter in diameter than curls) in 3/4 of my hair. Talk about curl definition!! I was in awe.



oooh bajandoc86 sound like your hair turned out awesome  curl definition after DC = super moisturized hair


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait, Supergirl has a product line??!!! Where have I been?  I'm excited about your review too divachyk! thanks for the link I'm going to check it out now


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 27, 2011)

halee_J girl, neva in all of my yrs have I ever, EVA had 'curl definition' in my hair. EVA. And since being on LHCF I have also discovered what moisturised hair really feels like. It's like why didn't I discover LHCF before?!?!

tiffers u got me thinking about purchasing the almond ginger leave in....I tried the honey apricot one and it was nice, I wanna try it one more time before I give more of a detailed review tho. Ma credit card is burrrnnning ma pocket! Dwl dwl!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

bajandoc86 well I hope your ready because with all this moisture and PSing your hair is going to TAKE OFF  I can't wait to see your progress


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 27, 2011)

Awwww, is it too late to join halee_J? I am in! How did I miss this?! I am dcing tonight with AOHSR + evoo + honey. I usually dc 2x/wk.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

Yay! allmundjoi is here!  Welcome!  I see you are getting your DC and ceramides in one  Are there any other DCs you use? We inquiring PJ minds need to know for er, _research_


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2011)

bajandoc86
Coils are tighter curls. I have a head full of coils on my head and it is all  until it is time to detangle . Cowashing, dcing, oil rinsing, and ceramides helps me keep my hair extremely moisturized and a well defined head of coils.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Shay72!! And I feels you...I  discovered the hassle of detangling those coils....smh. Lol but it's nice discovering new things about one's hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 27, 2011)

DCing with jasmines hibiscus in Coconut Cream smoothie.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2011)

Mixed up a henna/amla paste with aloe vera juice, castor oil, vegetable glycerin, molasses and a dropper of tea tree oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 27, 2011)

Just put Jessicurl WDT on and will leave it on for a few hours. I might try to fight the lazy bug and use heat later tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2011)

Steamed with Jasmines Avocado & Silk in _Honey Pear_


----------



## Imoan (Jul 27, 2011)

Dc'g w/ Myhoneychild Honey Hair Mask luvvvvvvvvvvv it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Steaming with vatika frosting and doing an overnight dc with something. I will come back and report what I decide on.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't wait to deep condition again... I LOVE MY STEAMER!!!! Maybe I'll do it on Friday... with a nice hot Vatika oil treatment...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thinking about what to DC with on Saturday.....


----------



## kupenda (Jul 28, 2011)

DCing with silk elements original. No heat. Had it in since abt 11 this morning. May not rinse til later. I'm sleepy

ETA: rinsed it out. Super soft hair!
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 28, 2011)

Is the steamer really the shiznit?? Y'all got me thinking about getting one more and more. Hmmmmm.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Is the steamer really the shiznit?? Y'all got me thinking about getting one more and more. Hmmmmm.


bajandoc86 -  shole is.



Shay72 said:


> Steaming with vatika frosting and doing an overnight dc with something. I will come back and report what I decide on.


Shay72 - I never considered steaming with vatika frosting. Do you put on the vatika and apply DC over it?


----------



## regina07 (Jul 28, 2011)

Did a no-heat DC last night, using megateck and joice intense hydrator -- 20 min.  Did a pre-poo with wheat germ oil.

I don't like how my hair feels today --- it's really frizzy, wiry and the oil I sealed my ends with is laying on top of my head.  I don't know if my hair acted up because of the megatek or because I didn't use the giovanni leave-in.

If I don't go out tonight, I will do my usual weekly DC using the products I trust.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk
after steaming I apply the dc directly on top. I did an overnight dc with Jasmine's Hibiscus.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 28, 2011)

OK planning a delightful DC tomorrow...what shall I bring out
Spritz w/SAA, Rosewater and aloe in my roots
Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner
WGO and Avocado oil
Giovanni 50:50
During cool down I'll add Elucence MB con


----------



## halee_J (Jul 28, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> OK planning a delightful DC tomorrow...what shall I bring out
> Spritz w/SAA, Rosewater and aloe in my roots
> Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner
> WGO and Avocado oil
> ...



Woo girl you fancy huh?  sounds delightful indeed


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 28, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Woo girl you fancy huh?  sounds delightful indeed


 I'm trying - I'm chasing WL in 2013


----------



## choctaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Used henna/amla paste to dc for several hours today, rinsed, co-washed, final rinse with hibiscus fenugreek tea diluted in water. Distribute oil through hair with denman brush, braid to dry.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk what kinda price range is a steamer? And also what brand? I gotta start researching.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 28, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I'm trying - I'm chasing WL in 2013



I see you're well on your way  Your hair looks much longer than APL in your siggy btw.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I'm trying - I'm chasing WL in 2013





bajandoc86 said:


> @divachyk what kinda price range is a steamer? And also what brand? I gotta start researching.





halee_J said:


> I see you're well on your way  Your hair looks much longer than APL in your siggy btw.



halee_J and Nix08 - not sure if WL is for me. I think my goal like is a full MBL, blunt cut ends. Healthy and thick. 

bajandoc86 - I got the pro-1037A http://lclbeauty.com/products.php?cat=9


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I see you're well on your way  Your hair looks much longer than APL in your siggy btw.


Ahh thanks @halee_J but I think it's the illusion of the banana clip 

@divachyk WL may be too much for me too but my plan is to get there and then get a wicked cut...from who I don't know yet but I've got 2 years to search  Speaking of WL though, you look like you'll be there at the end of this year


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 29, 2011)

bajandoc86 Steamers are amazing; especially for us naturals!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 29, 2011)

Prepoo'ed last night (the first time in a while) on damp hair with pure olive oil (EVOO is too much for my skin).  Sleep in a plastic cap & scarf (GHE).  Poo'ed this morning with my poo bar and dc'ing under dryer (haven't done this in a while either) as I type. 

DC'ing with my fav AOHSR and ceramide mix BUT this time I added a splash of olive oil since my hair has been enjoying it.  It has been keeping my hair quit moist!


----------



## myhair84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Washed my hair last night and left in some SSI pomegranate conditioner in. after i washed that out, my hair felt so soft and moisturized! Love this stuff 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## winona (Jul 29, 2011)

Steam with KeraCare Intensive Restorative Masque for 40 min

Update: So I think I have been putting a little too much protein on my hair lately.  It isnt overloaded but not as soft as I am use to.  So the next couple of treatments will be straight moisture.  I got to pay attention to what my hair is telling me because I cant stand for an avoidable setback.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 29, 2011)

DC'd for 40 mins with Jasmine's hibiscus DC


----------



## gigi2011 (Jul 30, 2011)

Steam dc'd 30mins with the last of my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa mixed with Gvp Conditioning Balm and honey. I've noticed the conditioning balm goes on my hair ruff not smooth like most conditioners but it rinses out very well! Hair felt cottony soft afterwards


----------



## missjones (Jul 30, 2011)

Hopefully I'll get to DC my braids this weekend. I didn't get a chance to last weekend.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 30, 2011)

I neeeeed to DC my hurr today. But I've also got a ton of errands, sooo I may put a beanie over my plastic cap and go out  

divachyk I've also been thinking about how much hair WL really is, not that I'm anywhere near it now  I'm thinking like you, a full blunt MBL would be nice


----------



## regina07 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dyed my roots and am now DC'ing with Joico Kpak deep penetrating, intense hydrator and African Royale hot six oil for 45 min.

I'll follow this with Roux Porosity Control, Mendex and Giovanni weightless leave-in.  I'll let it air dry before I use my maxi-glide to flat iron.  First time flat ironing in 3-4 months -- and my last attempt was a disaster because my hair was dry, brittle and uncooperative!


----------



## cutenss (Jul 30, 2011)

I will be glad when I move in a couple of weeks, so that I can get back to steaming, using my powders etc. I can't really get into MY hair washing routine, living with my sister/nephews. I just washed, but I did not DC


----------



## halee_J (Jul 30, 2011)

So I ended up doing a DC on dry hair. I just couldn't wet my head twice today  I did a combo of hemp oil and ORS replenishing, then shampooed, applied Joico reconstructor for about 1 min, then a final rinse with roux PC. This unplanned twist of events actually turned out pretty good I must say  I think I'm going to try this again next wash


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 30, 2011)

I should steaming with conditioner right now, but I really don't feel well and the SO just left with his friend. Maybe when he comes back so if I need help, he'll be there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2011)

Steamed with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in Honey Pear


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 31, 2011)

overnight dc'ed last night w/ AOHSR, after I washed my hair. Rinsed this am and am now letting it airdry.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2011)

I have no energy to do my hair today. It's either do my hair today or Tues. Hmmm.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 31, 2011)

DCed with steam using AE garlic mask on the scalp, and Jasmine's A&S on the length


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just did a quick DC - Aloe and Aveda dry remedy on dry hair for about 15 minutes no cap or anything...cowashed after. Hair is feeling good though!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2011)

Steamed with Ambrosia's Coco Passion Nectar.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 31, 2011)

DC'ing on dry hair with AO HSR and 100%AVJ....


----------



## marta9227 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in! My first challenge! Yay! I wanted to up my DC game so this is perfect!

Sent from my LG Optimus M using LG Optimus M


----------



## halee_J (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome marta9227!  How often are you planning to DC, and what conditioners do you use? Your hair looks really nice and healthy


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 31, 2011)

Currently steaming with Giovanni SAS DM!


----------



## B3e (Jul 31, 2011)

DC right now with DermOrganic, will keep overnight, not doing much the rest of today. If i step out it will be with a hat/wrap


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2011)

Didn't DC today; welp, I defer till Tues.


----------



## greenbees (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm still DC'ing weekly! Today I dc'ed with Renpure Organics Amazing Miracle deep conditioner. I'm almost out of one of my favorites, Jessi Curl's Weekly DC treatment .


----------



## halee_J (Jul 31, 2011)

bernag06!  Long time no see, how goes it? Thanks for checking in


----------



## greenbees (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi halee_J! I was sitting here DC'ing on the regular and I realized that I wasn't checking in to share my progress erplexed! My fault lol. But I'm definitely maintaining moisture and softness and I think I owe a good amount of that to regular deep conditioning. But now, I'm always on the hunt for a new deep conditioner


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 1, 2011)

Oooh! I'd like to join! Maybe a little late for the challenge, but I always DC.  I think I will use this challenge to encourage me to find the best DC for me. And of course to make sure I'm DCing a lot.

I DCed under my bonnet dryer for... an hour and a half?? with Nexxus Humectress DC today. My relaxed hair loved it, but my natural roots were not impressed. erplexed


----------



## hannan (Aug 1, 2011)

Arg, I keep forgetting to post in here! I just dced under heat with Shescentit avocado conditioner mixed with hempseed oil.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2011)

naturalnewb said:


> Oooh! I'd like to join! Maybe a little late for the challenge, but I always DC.  I think I will use this challenge to encourage me to find the best DC for me. And of course to make sure I'm DCing a lot.
> 
> I DCed under my bonnet dryer for... an hour and a half?? with Nexxus Humectress DC today. My relaxed hair loved it, but my natural roots were not impressed. erplexed


]

Hey naturalnewb!  welcome to DDDC! You're far from late, this challenge is running till the end of the year


----------



## Imoan (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi I did a deep condition: w/Too Shea! Extra Moisturizing Conditioner sunday night, forgot to post it..sorry


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 1, 2011)

Imoan how dare you grab IDareT'sHair hairveda bundle before I could!? Damn you!


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dced with SE Mega moisturizing. I love this stuff, I pray it never goes away.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 1, 2011)

halee_J Thanks! My hair loves loves LOVES DCing with heat! 
Now I just have to find the best DCs for my head. Thankfully I've been lurking here for a while !​


----------



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2011)

naturalnewb you can also check out part 1 of this challenge, there's a link in the very first post. There's a huge list of DCs in there


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 1, 2011)

I DC today with a mix of protein and moisture.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 1, 2011)

DC'd today with HV sitrinillah for 40 mins.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 1, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @naturalnewb you can also check out part 1 of this challenge, there's a link in the very first post. There's a huge list of DCs in there


 halee_J
Thaaaanks! I need more conditioners to try out and spend money on.  I think I found that post in my earlier lurkings and lost track of it. Good to see it again!!


----------



## Imoan (Aug 1, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Imoan how dare you grab @IDareT'sHair hairveda bundle before I could!? Damn you!


 

Let me tell ya, I check the exchange board at least 8 times a day cuzz I know IDare will have something on sale, plus I know that I can get Hairveda stuff quicker... It was really a awesome deal much love be blessed....


----------



## regina07 (Aug 2, 2011)

I DC'd last night with Amla powder/African Royale Hot Six Oil.  I had to get the mess from Saturday out of my head.

After 30 min, I co-washed with VO5 moisture milk, deep conditioned with Aussie Moist 3-min DEEEEEP and then let it air dry w/o any product.  I wanted to see how my hair acts/feels without any product.

It feel soft and elastic but I have a dry spot around my crown.

Before I went to bed, I spritzed with water/glycerin/aloe vera and sealed with coconut oil.

Hair's full and poofy today but no breakage this morning.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2011)

Dc'ed tonight with Joico intense hydrator...I opted not to repeat the DC on dry hair as my hair felt weird; kinda stiff and tangly this am. Not sure why but I'm going back to the usual to avoid any problems.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 2, 2011)

Been dc'ing with sitrinilla for the past few hours and will rinse it out a little later. This stuff smells sooo good.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay so I will most definitely DC on Thurs. I took the day off and will pamper self before celebrating dh's bday.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 3, 2011)

Henna my hair with moroccan henna. DC'ed with AOHSR and my ceramide mix with a splash of olive & jojoba oils for 30 min under hood dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the title of this thread  I always open my cupboards and approach my DC like I would cooking a meal


----------



## halee_J (Aug 3, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I love the title of this thread  I always open my cupboards and approach my DC like I would cooking a meal



LOL I am picturing you doing this and saying "Hmm, what dessert shall I whip up today"


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I love the title of this thread  I always open my cupboards and approach my DC like I would cooking a meal



I'm the same way! Lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## tiffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Just rubbed on BFH Banana Avocado Deep Mask and sealed it with Claudie's Garden Oil in Cake & Ice Cream. My head smells like a freakin' bakery!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 3, 2011)

Planning a delightful DC for friday....what shall I include


----------



## Vintageglam (Aug 3, 2011)

halee_J  Add me please !!!   My haircare nurturing has fallen off a bit.  I am currently DC'ing every 10 days which is working ok but I want to step up my game a little.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2011)

Steaming with vatika frosting tonight then will follow up with an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2011)

Steaming Nah with Marie Dean's Deep Conditioner in "Peach Syurp"  Man, I wish this stuff wasn't so expensive.

Someone gifted it to me and it's only 4 ounces and I've been saving it for quite some time.  I may splurge and buy some BF (if she has a Sale).  

A while back, someone offered to 'gift' me the Conditioner Sampler Set, but I couldn't/wouldn't let'em, although a very lovely Gesture.

This stuff is wonderful.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 3, 2011)

Vintageglam said:


> halee_J  Add me please !!!   My haircare nurturing has fallen off a bit.  I am currently DC'ing every 10 days which is working ok but I want to step up my game a little.



Sure thing Vintageglam  Welcome! So what desserts, er DC's do you use?


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 4, 2011)

Right now I'm using the Replenishing Conditioner by ORS. Balances protein and moisture gotta love that! Thanks for the compliment I've worked hard to get to a place of healthy hair. Will have DH take better pics after August touch- up I know this one is blurry and I know the back length is what we all really want to see lol!

Sent from my LG Optimus M using LG Optimus M


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello All! It's been a minute! I DC'd yesterday evening at the salon after getting my sew-in removed. I don't know what she used but it smelled good.I think it was Elucence. I'll give my hair a break for a week then it will go back into a sew-in before my vacation .


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone having great luck with Megasilk DC? I used it once and have it boxed us as return item to Sally's. I just recall my hair feeling dry after using it. If you've used it, how do you like it? How did you use it (to make it benefit your hair so well)?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 4, 2011)

Dc'ing now with BFH Apricot Honey Ginger (or something like that) 

I'll leave it on for a few hours.


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 4, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Anyone having great luck with Megasilk DC? I used it once and have it boxed us as return item to Sally's. I just recall my hair feeling dry after using it. If you've used it, how do you like it? How did you use it (to make it benefit your hair so well)?



I use the mega moisturizing one (yellowish jar) straight up and my hair feels very moisturized afterwards. I use this after my henna treatments.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Most likely DCing with SE this weekend.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2011)

Steaming with Silk Dreams Hair Care, Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC. Be back to post a review!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2011)

So the on the menu for tomorrow's DC under steam is:
AVG in roots & hair
Rosewater in hair
Biolage Cera repair
Wheatgerm and avocado oil
Giovanni Deeper
During cool down Elucence MB


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2011)

Nix08, not gonna lie your Dc mixes sound sooooo delicious! 

divachyk can't wait!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2011)

That's why I'm liking this challenge so much...once I lay it out I get all excited to DC


----------



## kupenda (Aug 4, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing under the dryer. Why did I stop using this stuff?! It's great

ETA: oh wait I know...cuz I was a relentless pj lol
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2011)

kupenda ORS replensishing is my ERRYTHANG


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 4, 2011)

Dcing with aohsr


----------



## kupenda (Aug 4, 2011)

halee_J girl it's abt to be mine as well. My hair feels sooo soft. Very very little breakage. BUT! I just saw my first split endin months. And out of curiosity i accidentally broke it off. Hope I didn't ruin the remaining hair. But yeah. After all these other DCs are out the way I will be buying me some replenishing condish and leaving it at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imoan (Aug 5, 2011)

Did a deep condish with hairveda We Love Green Conditioner


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Steaming with Silk Dreams Hair Care, Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC. Be back to post a review!


I started out with the PRE. I applied a fair amount, placed a plastic cap on for about ~15mins. I shampoo'd with Joico and my hair felt great the entire shampoo session. My hair remained soft to the touch and nicely detangled. 

The Vanilla Silk went on nicely an absorbed right into my hair. You could not even tell I had conditioner on. I must admit, I get nervous when I can't see the conditioner. I start feeling like, did I apply enough and question if I should add more. I didn't though. I steamed for 40 mins and then allowed it to sit on my hair for another 2hrs or so. Definitely was not my intentions but I got busy with a few things around the house and time slipped by. Upon rinsing, my hair nicely detangled without issue. I'm stuffy with a cold and can't really smell it but from what I could smell, it smelled great and buttery with hint of vanilla. I rollerset my hair and it came out quite nice. I'm very pleased. A little goes a long way and I find it to be very moisturizing with a great smell.

I found the scents and product description to be true to how Supergirl explained them in the vendor section.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 5, 2011)

DC'd with CJ deep fix  for 1hr


----------



## tiffers (Aug 5, 2011)

Dc'ing with AOHSR for the first time as a natural. 

My last bottle was from when I was relaxed and there was only enough in it for me to cowash. Maaaan, my hair was so freakin' moisturized, it was crazy! So I'm super excited to see the results of dc'ing with it.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 5, 2011)

tiffers How often do you DC?

I just finished my DDDC - hair feels real Yummy


----------



## tiffers (Aug 5, 2011)

Nix08 I dc pretty much every day. 

My hair is chronically dry, so I don't have any worries about over conditioning. PLUS, I have nothing else to do, so I might as well slap some conditioner on my head to get something accomplished.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 5, 2011)

hehe!!  That's what I thought....now you're tempting me to DC everytime I co wash/wash


----------



## tiffers (Aug 5, 2011)

I literally can't NOT dc. I tell myself "You're using up too much conditioner- stop dc'ing all the time. You're gonna cowash today, that's it! NO deep conditioning!"

... then I'll slather on conditioner and top with a plastic cap. I can't stop!


----------



## cutenss (Aug 5, 2011)

Last night I DC with the Elasta QP Soy Oyl Deep Conditioner on dry hair.  Today I rinsed, washed with Elasta QP Conditioning shampoo, then oil rinsed with coconut oil.  I then applied some AG Fast Food Leave on Conditioner and put into a bun.  

I move next week, so I can once again incorporate steaming into my DC regimen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2011)

Steaming Now with:  ButtersnBars Deep Conditioning Hair Masque


----------



## halee_J (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok Nix08 and tiffers have inspired me to add a lil' oomph to my wash days . Soooo my recipe for tomorrow:

- A pre-poo with AOHSR + hemp oil
- Protein tx with a mix of  Joico reconstructor +Alfaparf Rigen for ~5min on my relaxed hair only
- DC with ORS replenishing + a lil Joico intense hydrator + a lil' Matrix ultra hydrating balm

This also allows me to use up stuff in my stash  I'm excited


----------



## regina07 (Aug 6, 2011)

Good DC evening -- I cleaned the kitchen while I protein DC'd with Joico K-pak deep penetrating reconstructor for 30 min.  Rinsed and then did moisturizing DC with Aussie Moist 3-min deeep and Joico Intense Hydrator for another 30 min.  Cleaned the living while this one did its work.

Rinsed and detangled while hair was wet; sprayed AVJ/water/glycerine and let it air dry for 20 min.

Finished up with coconut oil sealing on twists.  Scalp feels good and hair is soft and poofy.  The ends did suck up the coconut oil tho'.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 6, 2011)

Got too lazy and will be performing another extreme leave-in.


----------



## CarmelTreat (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like to join the challenge, please.  I'm a relaxed 4a/b and I've been slacking w/the DCing for sure.  I just switched relaxers from Mizani (lye) back to Design Essentials (no lye).  So it's going thru a transition period and needs some extra TLC.

DC's I use:
- ORS Replenishing Conditioner (love it! My newest staple. Nice, balanced moisture/protein DC)
- KeraCare Humecto (staple moisturizing DC)
- ORS Hair Mayo (when I need a good protein fix)
- Aveda Dry Remedy Moisurizing Masque (works great as moisurizing DC....hair was so soft for days afterward)

I've been wanting to get another solid protein DC.  If you have recommendations, please let me know.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to DDDC CarmelTreat!  I see you are a fellow ORS fan  As far as protein conditioners my current favorite is the Joico K-pak reconstructor, I also like Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and Alfaparf Rigen.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Ok @Nix08 and @tiffers have inspired me to add a lil' oomph to my wash days . Soooo my recipe for tomorrow:
> 
> - A pre-poo with AOHSR + hemp oil
> - Protein tx with a mix of  Joico reconstructor +Alfaparf Rigen for ~5min on my relaxed hair only
> ...



Well well well you don't joke  that looks like a Yummy DC


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2011)

Ladies - _not sure if this has been posted but..._if any of you purchased HairVeda's We Love Green Conditioner, there is some issues with that product. HV did not account for the soaring heat temps during the time it was on sale. Thus, the heat it was exposed to during transit caused the product to mold. There is some discussion on this topic in the U1B1 thread. Visit that thread for details.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 6, 2011)

DCing under steamer with Tigi Headshot. Forgot how much I love this...


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Well well well you don't joke  that looks like a Yummy DC



It was a yummy DC  My hair feels really good now


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2011)

DCed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner yesterday after my protein treatment of Nexxus Emergencee. Thinking about what imma use for my next DC session on Tuesday or Wednesday, all I know is that its going to be moisture.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well in the name of @tiffers I'm DC'ing right now (not a Delightful one though) with AVG and Nioxin intensive therapy hydrating masque (no heat, nothing).  What I did though was use the Ispy feature on here while I was applying the product...I like it


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey ladies!!! I think I'll try my Victoria Secret conditioner on my next wash. I'm nearing my time limit to return the product so I better figure out if it's a keep or don't keep. So far, I think it's a don't keep as I did a patch sample a month or so ago. Next time I will steam with it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2011)

oops I meant to post in the RT thread...Anyway since I'm here I'll share my little AHA moment with last weeks DC on dry hair. Was nice at first but then my hair got weirder as it dried... it was build up. How? I slapped on the DC but didn't use a shower cap. I kinda wet my hair first, thinking that would prevent the condish from drying out. I DC without heat btw....yeah I dunno why my lazy a$$ couldn't just put on a plastic cap. Anyway the DC dried and left build up. Though I did shampoo, I think there was a fair amt left on my hair hence the stiff waxy feeling when my hair dried. Moral of the story. Use a plastic cap. Unless you're steaming LOL


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 6, 2011)

I prepood today with BFH Chocolate coffee condish + evoo
Shampooed with CON (first shampoo in about 6 weeks)
Currently doing a protein treatment with giovanni nutrafix reconstructor and AOGPB
Next I'll do a moisture DC (with heat)  using AOHSR and some hemp and castor oil
I am loving oil rinses, but I'm between minds on doing one cause I'll be adding an extra step to an already looonnggg hair session. But truth be told I'm installing braids tomorrow and I wanna pamper my hair. So I don't know yet.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2011)

bajandoc86 Do it


----------



## Clubfoxxy (Aug 6, 2011)

Could I join?? Please?  ))))!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Clubfoxxy  Of course!  So what deep conditioners (DC) are you planning to use? Have a look here if you're looking for DCs to try and feel free to ask us what DCs we like to use


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 7, 2011)

I went to the gym and did 40 mins cardio while doing my moisture Dc under a shower cap covered with a pink scarf (to match my pink top ). Now I'm back and ready to do my oil rinse - with castor oil most likely. Nix08 imma spoil ma hair tonight!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 7, 2011)

Currently steaming Aubrey GPB conditioner over a warm pre-poo of Vatika Oil.


----------



## winona (Aug 7, 2011)

DCed with Silicon Mix Bambu  My hair feels delicious


----------



## Clubfoxxy (Aug 7, 2011)

GREAT!! Ok- right now I DC with a mixture of Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, Raw organic honey, glycerin, Aloe vera gel, and wheat germ oil once a week.  But I am kind of figuring out that I dont think my hair (believe it or not) LIKES the 100% natural route.....is that crazy?  So what I am going to try tomorrow is taking my favorite protein (Aphogee 2 minute) and mix it with my favorite moisturizing (ORS Replenishing Pak) and add honey and glycerin to it. I will report back on that.

 My goal is to deep condition TWICE a week, every week.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 7, 2011)

halee_J - I notice a difference when conditioning with or without plastic cap. My hair ends up hard without. Stay nice and soft with.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 7, 2011)

Clubfoxxy said:


> GREAT!! Ok- right now I DC with a mixture of Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, Raw organic honey, glycerin, Aloe vera gel, and wheat germ oil once a week.  But I am kind of figuring out that I dont think my hair (believe it or not) LIKES the 100% natural route.....is that crazy?  So what I am going to try tomorrow is taking my favorite protein (Aphogee 2 minute) and mix it with my *favorite moisturizing (ORS Replenishing Pak) *and add honey and glycerin to it. I will report back on that.
> 
> My goal is to deep condition TWICE a week, every week.



Sounds like you're a real mixologist  I'm trying to get on you guys' level. I did a DC "cocktail" yesterday and my hair felt really good  ORS replenishing is my fav moisture DC too!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dcing today with my beloved AOHRS mixed with EVOO and JBCO


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

Dc'ing now with BFH Shea Almond Coconut Deep Cream. I really like how light & fresh this stuff smells.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 7, 2011)

I took this picture last night. Steaming is delightful; except when hot spurts of water splash on your neck. LOL


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 7, 2011)

Doing an amla paste and a protein dc. Not sure which one yet. Probably SSI Fortifying Masque.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 7, 2011)

I LOVE this pic! u be steamin....





NappyNelle said:


> I took this picture last night. Steaming is delightful; except when hot spurts of water splash on your neck. LOL


----------



## greenbees (Aug 7, 2011)

DC'd with my Silicon mix yesterday. I really want some more deep conditioners lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2011)

Steamed today with Jasmine's Wild Strawberry Avocado & Silk.  Smells amazing.


----------



## missjones (Aug 7, 2011)

I got to DC my braids. I can't wait to DC my hair though.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 7, 2011)

DC'd with Enso Sea Buckthorn mask


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 7, 2011)

DC'd for the first time this year.  I've been completely derailed from my hair care routine since moving back to the States and starting a new job.  I woke today to hair that was a dry, stiff, ugly, ratty looking mess.  So now its back to basics.  I needed to DC stat!

My mix:
-avocado oil
-EVOO
-JBCO
-ORS replenishing pak
-Mizani Intense Moisture 
-one ampule of liquid B Vitamins
Sat under the dyer for 25 minutes.   I cannot believe that I ever stopped DCing.  My hair went from being a hot mess to being completely renewed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> DCed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner yesterday after my protein treatment of Nexxus Emergencee. Thinking about what imma use for my next DC session on Tuesday or Wednesday, all I know is that its going to be moisture.


 
Hmmm Im talking to think out it. If I dont DC Tuesday or Wednesday I am going to do an Oil Rinse and CW with Aussie Moist ....I wanna see how that works!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 7, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> DC'd with Enso Sea Buckthorn mask



How'd you like this?


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 7, 2011)

After oil rinse and cowash, I DCed (w/heat) w/DPR 11. Um, not really impressed. Will mix evoo/honey next time just to get rid of it.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 7, 2011)

Conditioned with Mane n' Tail regular conditioner. Now I'm DCing with AO HSR (first time using it. We'll see how it goes). Gonna stay under my bonnet dryer for 40 minutes!


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Conditioned with Bee Mine Deep Conditioner. I really like it, made my hair soft even after it dried. Possibly will repurchase.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2011)

Dc'ing now with BFH Banana Avocado Deep Mask. It's almost gone, so I'm trying to use it up.

I'm on the fence on whether this is a repurchase or not. :scratchch


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dc'ing w/ L'oreal absolut repair....I've gone mainly natural/organic with my products and this certainly isn't BUT I spent $60 buck on this thing I have to use it


----------



## tiffers (Aug 8, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing w/ L'oreal absolut repair....I've gone mainly natural/organic with my products and this certainly isn't BUT I spent $60 buck on this thing I have to use it



SIXTY?  Yeah, you use up every smidgeon in that jar. 

I have this bottle of GVP Conditioning Balm that I've been avoiding because I'm trying to stay on that natural route, but I'll cowash with it today in your honor.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2011)

tiffers you are too funny!!  Ya I bought this early on in the journey from my local bss...I went back for other stuff and realized the guy sold me the biggest jar he had


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2011)

I need help ladies. I'm dying to DC...dying! But! I'm supposed to exercise and go swimming tomorrow. And get my hair done in a salon on Wednesday. So should I just wait til tomorrow and cowash before I get in the pool and after I get out? Then DC before overnight before I go to the salon?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2011)

In the spirit of Tiffers why not DC both days  Overnight before the salon and before swimming.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 8, 2011)

^^IA, DC before and after


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol you ladies are the best. I swear no one understands me like you guys. And since I'm in the use up your stash challenge, I think I will definitely DC both days lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 8, 2011)

DC'd with HV sitrinillah for 40 mins


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 8, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Steamed with QB's MTCG for 20 minutes


curlyhersheygirl was the QB's MTCG moisturizing for hair? Do you have the Cocoa Tree detangling ghee? do you find it moisturizing for your hair?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 8, 2011)

DCing with silk elements mega silk original


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 8, 2011)

Xaragua said:


> @curlyhersheygirl was the QB's MTCG moisturizing for hair? Do you have the Cocoa Tree detangling ghee? do you find it moisturizing for your hair?


 
Xaragua The MTCG is very moisturizing for my hair. I do have the CTDG but I use that when needed for detangling. I don't like it as a leave in or moisturizer whereas the MTCG I use as a leave in , moisturizer ,DC or prepoo; it's a great all round product.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Dc'ing now with BFH Pistachio Cream. I'm to the last little bit and the rest is not coming out of the freakin' bottle.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl I'm slow. What's MTCG?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2011)

So I got nervous that my Aubrey conditioners wouldn't be here for my planned DDDC for tomorrow SOOO I remembered that on the clearance rack at my grocery store I had seen a sample size of AO Rosa Mosqueta .... so obviously you can figure out what I had to do this morning  So I'm going to have a lovely DC tomorrow with it 
My DDDC moisture focused recipe for tomorrow under steam:
Spritz with Rosewater
AVG in roots
Rosa Mosqueta con
WGO & Avocado oil
During my cool down I'll add Giovanni SAS Deeper


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Oooh, Rosa Mosquetta is yummeh.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Oooh, Rosa Mosquetta is yummeh.


I hope it's not too yummy it's almost $30 buck for a bottle here and resistance is futile for me  I do have White Camilla (sp?) and Honeysuckle on order


----------



## halee_J (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers and Nix08 is that moisturizing or protein? I've been meaning to try it...

Oh and tiffers I've been known to cut open containers to get out last bits of condish , esp with those thick AO condishes...


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2011)

halee_J I understand it to be a moisturizing con....


----------



## tiffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Nix08 THIRTY DOLLARS?!?!?!  Where do you live? Rosa Mosquetta IS the most expensive, but only by a few bucks more. All the others are around 9 bucks and RM is around 16 bucks.

I like the White Camillia and HSR waaay better though, so hopefully you won't be wowed by the Mosqueta. 

halee_J The description says fortifying, but back in my relaxed days (when I was EXTREMELY protein sensitive) it was pretty darn moisturizing and luscious. I would say it's more moisturizing than anything.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ya in Canada here they rip us off all the time


----------



## ANUBIS (Aug 9, 2011)

i want to join sorry so late tho... im dcing with ubh conditioner under my heat cap with 2 grocery bags tied under my scarf... 40 mins yaaaay


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @curlyhersheygirl I'm slow. What's MTCG?


 tiffers MTCG is Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee by Qhemet Biologics


----------



## halee_J (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey ANUBIS  welcome to DDDC! You're not late girl, we goin' hard down into December


----------



## halee_J (Aug 9, 2011)

tiffers said:


> *The description says fortifying,* but back in my relaxed days (when I was EXTREMELY protein sensitive) it was pretty darn moisturizing and luscious. I would say it's more moisturizing than anything.



tiffers Yeah I remember reading that in the store, so I was wondering if it had a strengthening effect or not. Thanks chica


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2011)

Guess what I just found on my door step Aubrey Organics White Camella  Now which do I use today...Rosa Masquetta OR White Camella...help ladies???


----------



## halee_J (Aug 10, 2011)

Nix08 my vote is for WC because I can vouch for it


----------



## winona (Aug 10, 2011)

Nix08 I vote WC too


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 10, 2011)

Deep conditioned last night  with Kyra Ultimate Hydrating Hemp...eh it's ok. Made my hair feel kinda dry. It was my first time using it. I then used the leave in moisturizer (coconut cream?) And twisted my hair up. My hair was very soft this morning and had a nice chunky twist out. Don't know if I will repurchase though.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## halee_J (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok I wasn't planning to DC 'till tonight but I went to the beach this am, and um, my hair got wet rolleyes: like when does that _not_ happen? ) so I'm trying to do a quick DC before I head off to work with ORS replenishing. I'll do a DC cocktail on Sunday


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2011)

WC it is then ladies...I don't want to be interrupted so I'll do it tonight once everyone is asleep


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Nix08 Oh yes, definitely WC. That stuff is thebomb.com


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a tough time choosing a conditioner today. It was narrowed down to BFH Coffee Chocolate Conditioner and Jessicurl WDT. After playing EenieMeenieMineyMoe, I finally settled on the Coffee Chocolate conditioner. It was a very scientific process.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 10, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Guess what I just found on my door step Aubrey Organics White Camella  Now which do I use today...Rosa Masquetta OR White Camella...help ladies???


Nix08 - WC is some good stuff. I still have two bottles I need to use up.



halee_J said:


> Ok I wasn't planning to DC 'till tonight but I went to the beach this am, and um, my hair got wet rolleyes: like when does that _not_ happen? ) so I'm trying to do a quick DC before I head off to work with ORS replenishing. I'll do a DC cocktail on Sunday


halee_J - do you mix up other items with your WC or use it straight? Beach bumming is fun.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 10, 2011)

DO you guys like WC better then HSR? I am going to order my fall stash in a few days. I only used HSR so far and it was just ok. I'm looking for a moist moist moist DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2011)

hair4romheaven  I personally 'prefer' WC over HSR.  I think my 2 favs from this line are: WC and GBP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2011)

Deep Conditioning (Steaming) now with ENSO NATURALS Cacao Deep Recovery Hair Treatment.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> So I got nervous that my Aubrey conditioners wouldn't be here for my planned DDDC for tomorrow SOOO I remembered that on the clearance rack at my grocery store I had seen a sample size of AO Rosa Mosqueta .... so obviously you can figure out what I had to do this morning  So I'm going to have a lovely DC tomorrow with it
> My DDDC moisture focused recipe for tomorrow under steam:
> Spritz with Rosewater
> AVG in roots
> ...



Dry DC'ing now I left out the oils as WGO is one of the main oils in WC (which I'm using instead of the planned RM)....  I'll still add Giovanni during cool down though.

ETA: I'll add my oils during cool down...some things I can't do without


----------



## Imoan (Aug 10, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I had a tough time choosing a conditioner today. It was narrowed down to BFH Coffee Chocolate Conditioner and Jessicurl WDT. After playing EenieMeenieMineyMoe, I finally settled on the Coffee Chocolate conditioner. It was a very scientific process.


 

ooh sounds good, Please give a review.. thanks


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2011)

So far you guys are NOT joking about WC.  When I came from under the steamer I swear my hair felt so light/soft almost like baby hair...


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am always so late to the party...Sugar Honey Iced Tea *sucks teeth*!!! ... I have a mind to go order 6 more bottles of WC.  My hair felt amazingly soft as I washed it out.  I cowashed and even now as it's air drying it feels down right delightful!  I finger detangle as my hair is airdrying and usually I have to wait until it's almost dry to really be able to run my fingers through it...gently I can go from root to tip...bloody hell!!!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Nix08 I'm cracking up at you right now. 

Now that you've used WC, Rosa Mosqueta will feel like crap. 

White Camellia is no joke.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2011)

tiffers my hair feels like what I imagine a cloud to feel like right now...I'm here thinking I need to use this somehow in every wash it's that good....that may just lead me to moisture overload though  Consequently when my Giovanni SAS deeper is done...I will not be replacing it...WC is here to stay with a starring role


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 10, 2011)

@Nix08 & @IDareT'sHair thanks for that review. I will be getting WC. Still on the hunt for more moist natural DCs.. I have scalp issues. ;-(  When you guys say you love GPB your referring the protein one right?  I tried it and liked it as well.

ETA: I think my hair may respond better to WC because HSR has shea butter as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. I don't think my hair likes shea butter.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 11, 2011)

Gave myself another scalp massage with my scalp oil (mostly castor, with grapeseed and jojoba added).
DCing now with a hodge podge of different conditioners and oils. 
Trying to use up all this extra stuff I have....to make room for yummy new stuff! I have my eye on some enso stuff. And I'm def getting that AO protein condish and white camellia. Plus hairveda is having a sale AND a hair goodies retailer is having a sale near me. I'm scheming lol...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2011)

Nix08, ya WC is theish.net  How's your hair today?

divachyk, Isn't the beach just the best I swear if I didn't have bills and DC to buy, I'd just bum allllll day . I don't usually mix my WC, if I do its with some hemp oil 

tiffers I love your scientific approach to DCing  

hair4romheaven I prefer WC over HSR  and you didn't ask me but about the GBP, but I find its a nice balance between protein and moisture.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 11, 2011)

@halee_J my hair is still FANTASTIC....I did pin curls last night and I sit here running my hand hands through my hair...roots and all  I feel to walk the streets offering for people to touch my hair


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> my hair is style FANTASTIC....I did pin curls last night and I sit here running my hand hands through my hair...roots and all  I feel to walk the streets offering for people to touch my hair



Nix08 Yay! Your hair sounds fabulous! Don't let randoms touch da hurr tho


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 11, 2011)

DC'd last night with Tiiva naturals coffee and capuacu DCer


----------



## kupenda (Aug 11, 2011)

Still have last nights DC in my hair. Gonna go under the dryer for abt fifteen minutes before rinsing it out


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ladykpnyc (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## regina07 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tried a no-heat DC last night --- shikakai and amla powders mixed with virgin coconut oil -- followed by joico intense hydrator.  Co-washed it all out with v05 moisture milk (love that strawberry & cream!), airdried it before spritzing with water/glycerin/avj and sealing with hemp oil.

Does anyone have suggestions for changing the smell of hemp oil?????  I still smell it this morning and to me it stinks!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 11, 2011)

Steaming with Jasons biotin conditioner mixed with WGO


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey ladykpnyc  Welcome to DDDC!  What DCs are you going to be using?



regina07 Try adding a drop or two of an EO that you like


----------



## tiffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Dc'ing with BFH Shea Almond Coconut topped with sunflower oil.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2011)

Nix08 - I did exactly that, fell in love with WC and then purchased like 3 bottles. Problem is, I then fell in love with more DCners and started cheating on WC so now I have two remaining bottles collecting dust.

halee_J - I enjoy the beach but not when it's 100+. Luckily the beach is nearby me also. The dh and I were planning for a picnic but it keeps raining. It's rain season here soooooo we'll get in our picnic whenever the skies stop crying.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion .. off to find an EO .... any EO! 


halee_J said:


> @regina07 Try adding a drop or two of an EO that you like


----------



## chelseatiara (Aug 11, 2011)

Just bought and tried Proclaim's Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque...Buy 2 get 1 free sale at Sally's this month....review in a few weeks...so far....it's aiight


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dc'd overnight with Enso's Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture Mask. It's okay.


----------



## winona (Aug 11, 2011)

My hair was angry with me for allowing the TX sun to zap all it moisture so as a treat I am doing a dry dc with WDT


----------



## kupenda (Aug 12, 2011)

My last DC was a fail. I had dry hair. Although it looked good, the roots and ng were rough and very tangled. I was tempted to detangle but I'm too sleepy. Gonna do it later today. After I reDC. Sad :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to try AO WC so badly now! I love HSR.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no, kupenda what happened?


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 12, 2011)

I need to really slap some conditioner on this dry hair. Today I will use Bee Mine DC on dry hair with heat. Hair has been a dry lately, wonder if it's protein overload...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## tiffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Dc'ing with Jessicurl WDT. I have about one more use out of it and I'm gonna be so sad when it's gone. This stuff is awesomesauce.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 12, 2011)

DC'd for 2hrs with Fluertzy's DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did a quick DC today with aloe vera gel and AOHSR for just 20 minutes with a shower cap...not my usual DC production BUT these Aubrey conditioners don't joke...because I have issues I'm going to pick up the Island naturals


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2011)

Nix08, I like Island Naturals , smells like old spice though. It has the effect of a mild protein to me. You have me realizing just how many unused/half used bottles of condish I have lying around


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I'm going to get it...I don't mind the smells of the natural products I don't find that the smells linger.  AO is now my staple DC  Giovanni...will have to take a back seat


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2011)

^^I had the same experience! I still like Giovanni but compared to Aubrey Organics... it has no chance. LOL

I'll continue to use Gio for co-washes and quick conditioning though.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2011)

Haven't washed and conditioned in a week. Scalp is feeling a bit itchy and desiring to be free. I'mma try to make this work until Sun. I will then give myself some love and a roller set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2011)

Steaming with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Hair Treatment


----------



## gigi2011 (Aug 13, 2011)

Steamed on Tuesday with the last of my GVP Conditioning Balm,  mixed with Lustrasilk Cholesterol w/Argan oil and honey.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 13, 2011)

My steamer is in the guest room and I have guests till wednesday...am I not going to steam till then  I think I have symptoms of steam withdrawal...blowing out hot air and running through it


----------



## tiffers (Aug 13, 2011)

So I ordered up everythang from Silk Dreams and THINK it'll be delivered today... USPS takes forever and a day to update the website, but it was sent from a city that's only an hour away from me, so it really should be here today.

I'm trying really hard not to put some Sitrinilla on my head, because Imma be reeeaaal mad if I start dc'ing and then the new stuff gets delivered an hour later.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 13, 2011)

I mixed henna & amla powders with coconut water, egg, coconut oil and castor oil.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 13, 2011)

Stayed in last night and had a hair evening --- pre-poo with avj/hemp oil and coconut oil.  Followed that with protein treatment -- ORS hair mayo and joico kpak reconstructor for 30 min.  Rinsed out, put on porosity control conditioner before DC'ing with joico intense hydrator and coconut oil.

I let it air dry 75% before twisting and sealing with shea butter.  Poofy and springy seem like understatements and I'm not sure what it's all about.  I also did s&d for ssk --- found quite few which is unusual.  On the other hand, I only found 2 split ends.


----------



## TeeSGee (Aug 13, 2011)

Checking in: pre-poo with cheapy moisture conditioner, shampoo with Moisturizing poo, then DC overnight with Kenra MC.. results is soft, silky and easily detangled hair.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

My Silk Dreams didn't come today  so I dc'd for a few hours with BFH Ginger Macadamia.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 14, 2011)

kupenda said:


> My last DC was a fail. I had dry hair. Although it looked good, the roots and ng were rough and very tangled. I was tempted to detangle but I'm too sleepy. Gonna do it later today. After I reDC. Sad :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda  Do you think your condish had too much protein?  That happens to me when I mix protein and heat.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies that asked abt my awful DC. I really don't know where I  went wrong with that one. I didn't use any protein. Oh well. DCed with Tiiva naturals coffee and cu...(something something something lol) deep conditioner. It was nice. Then cowshed this morning with a lil acai berry phyto. Then moisturized with a tiny bit of the Tiiva naturals. And because I was lazy, I sealed with chi silk infusion and covered my hair with a lil hat thingy. Going to IKEA! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona (Aug 14, 2011)

Today still preping my hair for my upcoming BKT
1X clarifying poo 1X conditioning poo
DC with homemade mix under dryer for 30min
I will rinse whenever because I am soo lazy right now


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't remember if I steamed with Aubrey GPB or HSR last time... I'm almost positive it was GPB _without_ a moisturizing conditioner _just_ to see how my hair would react. 

I'll probably wash and steam tonight so I can start twist my hair up tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Doing a cassia treatment right now. Will follow up with Enso's Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture Mask mixed with something else bc I know it's not enough by itself. Meaning in amount & moisture.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 14, 2011)

errybody be DC-ing and steaming.....and I'm on call.   No fair man!!! I wanna be delightfully dc-ing too!!


----------



## make_me_over (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Ladies! I really need to join this challenge. I used to DC religiously, I can remember last year when I stayed at a friends house for a few days, I lugged my hard top dryer with me because my DC day was Saturday and I wouldn't budge. Fast forward to this year (specifically the last few months) and I'm lucky if I DC once a month! I can definitely see and feel the decline in the health of my hair so it's time for some action. I'm about to holla at my steamer for at least an hour, it's been along time coming. I need to get back to DC'ing once a week.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 14, 2011)

DCed with Jasmine's hibiscus in raspberry buttercream


----------



## divachyk (Aug 14, 2011)

Steaming with Moroccan Oil Brand Mask, NTM Mask, evoo, hemp and silk fusion xtreme repair leave-in (or something like that). Today's wash session was use up items collecting dust day. Provided my hair doesn't flip out from using a concoction of items, I will steam with Jasmine's next wash day.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey make_me_over Welcome  this is a great way to stay  up on your DCs  I like your siggy btw, pretty hair


----------



## halee_J (Aug 14, 2011)

Did a light protein tx with a mix of Alfaparf rigen and a teeny bit of Joico reconstructor, now DCing with ORS repelenishing, as usual 1 hr no heat.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 15, 2011)

halee_J and IDareT'sHair - Halee, I think T is on to something with a weekly recon. I love SSI Okra Reconstructor  Makes my hair feel nice. Been using this weekly before my DC. I enjoy this more than any recon I've tried to date. Even better than Joico.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my DC evening on Friday was a waste of time!  I got a wild hair up my butt Saturday and did a flat iron.  My hair felt so nasty and frizzy.  Just a nasty mess -- I felt like witchy poo.

I reDC Saturday: Giovanni 50:50 clarifying shampoo, Nexus Emergencee, followed by Joice Intense Hydrator/Aussie Moist/hemp oil.  I put Roux extra strength moisturizer as my leave-in mixed with Giovanni Weightless leave-in before sealing with JBCO.  Whoa, that's some thick stuff .. alittle goes a long way.

I'm spritzing with avj/water/rosewater/glycerin 2-3 times a day.  My hair feels so much better!  I realized today that some of what I thought was frizz is actually crazy NG! I tried to take a picture but couldn't clearly show all the NG.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm putting my Tiiva DC on "moisturizer/leave in" status. It's great as a moisturizer! And dull as a DC. I used it today after an unplanned henna gloss. It didnt make any difference. Might as well DCed with water


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @halee_J and @IDareT'sHair - Halee, I think T is on to something with a weekly recon. I love SSI Okra Reconstructor  Makes my hair feel nice. Been using this weekly before my DC. I enjoy this more than any recon I've tried to date. Even better than Joico.



I'll second weekly reconstructors I've been doing them since the beginning of the year (how time has flown) and my hair has been at its best


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2011)

DC'ing now with AOWC (in my roots especially), giovanni SAS deeper, WGO and Avocado oil and a final spritz of rose water.  (no steam, no cap)

Another plus for AOWC is that when you put it in your hair it disappears (doesn't leave a white film) so you can put your hair in a bun and go about your business...I like that


----------



## halee_J (Aug 15, 2011)

divachyk  weekly recon is one of the best things I've done for my hair.You're making that SSI Okra sound good, real good


----------



## tiffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya'll got me all up in the SSI website, wanting the hell outta that Okra Recon. 

*adds to cart*


----------



## divachyk (Aug 15, 2011)

halee_J - I enjoy SSI Okra. I feel it's better than Joico in some ways. Joico makes my hair feel heavier and the strands temporarily feel thicker while I'm washing but the feeling quickly goes away after conditioning and styling. Plus, I was still noticing tiny pieces of breakage throughout the week. I don't notice as many tiny breakage pieces with SSI. My hair feels overall thicker even after washing, conditioning and styling.



kupenda said:


> I'm putting my Tiiva DC on "moisturizer/leave in" status. It's great as a moisturizer! And dull as a DC. I used it today after an unplanned henna gloss. It didnt make any difference. Might as well DCed with water
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


kupenda - I sold my Tiiva DC as it wasn't moisturizing enough for me. Never tried it as a LI though. Glad you found a way to make it work.



Nix08 said:


> I'll second weekly reconstructors I've been doing them since the beginning of the year (how time has flown) and my hair has been at its best


Nix08 - which recon do you use? I was protein phobic for quite sometime.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2011)

@divachyk YES me too I was very protein phobic at one time, now protein is my BFF.  I use a canadian line Prairie naturals recon the protein in it is SAA.  I then went on a bender because I wanted various proteins for my weekly recon SO I know use that, plus AO GPB, Millcreek Keratin and Millcreek biotin.  I rotate my proteins (only the first one says reconstructor in the title but so long as they say leave on for intense treatment and the protein is listed in the top 5 of the ingredients I'm good).

ETA: It was doing weekly wet assessments (pulling at it to test for elasticity) that I realized that protein was my friend.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday I got up and did my normal DC.  My hair feels stronger for it.


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 15, 2011)

I DC weekly on dry hair with a mix of cholesterol+jojoba oil+silk amino acids+Cantu shea. Usually I just put on a shower cap and let it sit either all day or overnight


----------



## halee_J (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey LoveTheSkinImIn  Are you joining us in the delightful deliciousness? Your hair is really pretty


----------



## tiffers (Aug 15, 2011)

My Silk Dreams came in today! 

Dc'ing now with Shea What! and will be back with a review of the line. (got the cleansing conditioner, cowash conditioner, leave-in & oil)


----------



## Imoan (Aug 15, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Ya'll got me all up in the SSI website, wanting the hell outta that Okra Recon.
> 
> *adds to cart*


 

ME 2!!, trying to hit the paypal button


----------



## Imoan (Aug 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @halee_J and @IDareT'sHair - Halee, I think T is on to something with a weekly recon. I love SSI Okra Reconstructor  Makes my hair feel nice. Been using this weekly before my DC. I enjoy this more than any recon I've tried to date. Even better than Joico.


 

hitting your blog up for more details, I think I need to add this to my reggy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2011)

tiffers Imoan  Yes....The Okra Reconstructor is amazing and definitely worth the purchase.  

Imma wait and see if she has a Labor Day or any type of "Back to School" Sales.  I want to try the Papaya Conditioner


----------



## Imoan (Aug 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers @Imoan Yes....The Okra Reconstructor is amazing and definitely worth the purchase.
> 
> Imma wait and see if she has a Labor Day or any type of "Back to School" Sales. I want to try the Papaya Conditioner


 

Hey [email protected] Idare..lol ok I will wait.. I think


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 15, 2011)

kupenda said:


> ETA: I keep getting my hair caught in my purse strap.


kupenda...be careful with that.  I suffered a setback because of this.  Had to trim back the right side because the left kept getting caught in my purse strap and the ends were raggedy.  I was heartbroken.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2011)

My AO HSR is at the store just waiting for me to pick it up  I'll pick it up tomorrow.  House guests leave wednesday I think a good steamed DC is in order then with HSR


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Aug 15, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey @LoveTheSkinImIn  Are you joining us in the delightful deliciousness? Your hair is really pretty



Sure! and thank you  I might as well join since I DC weekly anyway


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 16, 2011)

DCed yesterday with the Joico Conditioning Balm for 30 minutes under heat (completely rushing to make it to the movies!). My hair was very soft and it melted my 5 months of new growth. I braided it up and took it down this morning....
Except my hair was still damp when I unbraided it which made it all messy. 

So I cowashed and now am using Aussie Moist Conditioner with a little 3 minute miracle to reset. Will do flat-twists and force those things to dry before work.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 16, 2011)

LoveTheSkinImIn said:


> Sure! and thank you  I might as well join since I DC weekly anyway



This is why I joined! I already do it, but now I get tips from everyone to help! And have found some great new DCs that I love!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cowashed with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus Cleansing Condish and some Tresemme Condish. Did a tea rinse with some Horsetail powder steeped in there (trying to combat shedding) and then did a DC with Alter Ego Garlic Condish and Enso Naturals Cocoa Curl Recovery blah blah.....yah. It's 12 am, why am I put fiddling with my hair?!?!


----------



## Imoan (Aug 16, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Cowashed with BFH Yarrow and Hibiscus Cleansing Condish and some Tresemme Condish. Did a tea rinse with some Horsetail powder steeped in there (trying to combat shedding) and then did a DC with Alter Ego Garlic Condish and Enso Naturals Cocoa Curl Recovery blah blah.....yah. It's 12 am, why am I put fiddling with my hair?!?!



How does the Alter Ego Garlic Condish work? funny I thought I was the only 1 who says condish


----------



## cutenss (Aug 16, 2011)

I just washed with my ORS Aloe shampoo. I am now overnight DCing with both the Hempz Hydrating and Volumizing conditioner. I just mixed them together. The volumizing one contains protein, while the will moisturize. The added bonus is the ceramide of hemp seed oil and hemp extracts in them. 

I am going to get my WGO and Hemp oil for next week. I am going to use them as prepoos and possible oil steming/rinses. I will also try to find some grapeseed oil at Marshalls if I can.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 16, 2011)

Ladies...I'm curious. I have been cowashing more often and sealing with CHI silk infusion. I know it has cones and all so I clarify every week. But my hair doesn't feel dry. Should I still DC? I don't wanna overload on moisture. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

kupenda If you're clarifying, you should definitely be dc'ing afterwards.

On another note, have you tried shampooing weekly (with regular shampoo) and clarifying monthly? I used to cowash with cones daily and only felt the need to clarify about once a month.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> kupenda If you're clarifying, you should definitely be dc'ing afterwards.
> 
> On another note, have you tried shampooing weekly (with regular shampoo) and clarifying monthly? I used to cowash with cones daily and only felt the need to clarify about once a month.




ITA, def DC when you use shampoo, ESP if you're clarifying


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 16, 2011)

halee_J don't mean to hijack the DC talk but what kinda workouts do you do? I'm a bit of a gym rat so I'm always interested in finding out what new things I can incorporate into my workouts.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks ladies! 

I'm gonna do a light protein with hairveda acai berry phyto for 20 minutes under the dryer with some oil on my scalp. Then DC with silk elements original under a cap no heat for an hour and then 15 minutes under the dryer


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Aug 16, 2011)

bajandoc86 girl, all kina tings  I do most of my workouts at home or outdoors, I'm kinda sporadic when it comes to the gym. I've found some cool stuff online. check your inbox  Oh there's some interesting stuff in the H&F section too, come hang out with us in the RT thread


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 16, 2011)

DC'd last night for 40 mins with Jasmine's Hibiscus mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2011)

Steaming with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Just put Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk on & will let it marinate for a few hours.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers @Imoan  Yes....The Okra Reconstructor is amazing and definitely worth the purchase.
> 
> Imma wait and see if she has a Labor Day or any type of "Back to School" Sales.  I want to try the Papaya Conditioner


Ladies - @tiffers and @Imoan, I agree with T! Love SSI Okra. I will be purchasing another bottle when there is sale. Think I'm officially doing away with Joico kpak. I might use Joico as a fall back plan should I run out of SSI Okra. I've used SSI for 2 or 3 weeks straight (I lose count) and my hair feels heavy, in a good way.



Imoan said:


> How does the Alter Ego Garlic Condish work? funny I thought I was the only 1 who says condish


@Imoan - did anyone answer you re: this question? You apply it to the scalp and it helps combat shedding. Great product. A bit expensive but worth it IMHO and I think @IDareT'sHair also agrees.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 16, 2011)

Did a HOT with Vatika oil, then steamed with Aubrey GBP. Shampooed with Chagrin Valley Mud & Clay, and detangled with AO HSR & Gio DMC. I kind of want to steam the moisturizing conditioners too, but maybe I'll just let it sit on my hair. 

It's official, I'm a steaming machine! I'm so glad I bought it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Imoan hey sorry I didn't reply earlier....as divachyk said, I used it to combat shedding (on my scalp only). I haven't been too consistent with it, so I can't speak to its effectiveness.


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 16, 2011)

I am new to the forum and would like to join this challenge since I currently DC once a week.  This is my 3rd and hopefully final BC! 

I am natural and I alternate weekly DCs with ORS Hair Mayo and Elast QP DPR-11.  I add JBCO, EVOO, honey, and peppermint oil to my DC.  I sit under conditioning cap for 30 mins but usually leave the DC in for 2-4 hours.  I will post monthly progress pics.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Imoan hey sorry I didn't reply earlier....as @divachyk said, I used it to combat shedding (on my scalp only). I haven't been too consistent with it, so I can't speak to its effectiveness.


bajandoc86 and Imoan, I think it's very effective but I've read a small few indicate it wasn't. I enjoy the product.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2011)

I finally washed out my conditioners. I guess I won't be DCing for two weeks or so if I twist up my hair. I'll miss this thread.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and the challenge, lovestarr! 

NappyNelle


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 17, 2011)

DCing now.  Started with an application of neutral protein fillier on clean wet hair.  Then covered that with a mix of ORS replenishing pak, Mizani intense moisture, EVOO, JBCO, and avacado oil.  I'm away from home so I don't have my dryer or steamer.  I just have my head wrapped in a plastic cap and towel.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to DDDC lovestarr 

NappyNelle like tiffers said 

I'm going to DC on Fri or Saturday. I gotta go and re-up on my Alfaparf rigen I forgot how much my hair loves this stuff


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

So I cut up four of my almost-empty BFH bottles and it's crazy how much I was able to scrape out! The little bit stuck to the bottom of the bottles was more than enough for my head. And to think that I almost threw the bottles away. What a waste. 

So now I'm dc'ing with: BFH Coffee Chocolate, Pistachio Cream, Honey Apricot Ginger and Shea Almond Coconut mixed with a dollop of sunflower oil. 

P.S.

I'm drooling over halee_J's avi.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks tiffers  it's a wash n go from a few months back.


----------



## Imoan (Aug 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Ladies - @tiffers and @Imoan, I agree with T! Love SSI Okra. I will be purchasing another bottle when there is sale. Think I'm officially doing away with Joico kpak. I might use Joico as a fall back plan should I run out of SSI Okra. I've used SSI for 2 or 3 weeks straight (I lose count) and my hair feels heavy, in a good way.
> 
> 
> @Imoan - did anyone answer you re: this question? You apply it to the scalp and it helps combat shedding. Great product. A bit expensive but worth it IMHO and I think @IDareT'sHair also agrees.


 

Thank you, I do plan to try SSI Okra, and maybe the Alter stuff after I read on shedding, (trying to learn what shedding).. ? When do you use the SSI Thanks.. I just thought of something I have used Nutrine Garlic Conditioner, I need to see if its the same as Alter stuff....


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, I've been lurking on this forum for 6 mos. and finally subscribed today I really would like to join this challenge. Currently, I wash/cond. weekly and use Keracare Humecto for 2 hrs. no heat and I co-wash with either ORS replenishing pak, Silk Elements or AOHSR weekly. I've been using Aphogee 2 min reconstr. weekly as well before DC. I'm getting ready to stop Aphogee temporarily b/c I just purchased MT. Anyhoo, I've learned so much from this forum and I would love for this to be my first challenge. (DC'ing my way to SL 2012  )


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2011)

xu93texas  

Ladies DC'ing never felt so good...it's been a few days since I last steamed and boy did I miss it  I did an oil treatment today, a clarifying wash and now I'm steaming in some Millcreek Keratin conditioner, AO HSR, SAA & Rosewater....and I feel GOOD!!!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 17, 2011)

Howdy xu93texas!  Welcome to DDDC and the posting side of life  I see you are also a fan of the awesome ORS repelenishing conditioner   Adding you now 


Nix08 Not being able to DC is torture, but I see you're back on track in full force  Your DC cocktail sounds delish  and it sounds like you're having a ball


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2011)

halee_J yes it is torture.....it's amazing what some steam and conditioner does for ones mood and overall well being!  Forget flowers I want hubby to surprise me with some conditioner

By the way your avatar pic is beautiful - I love it...is it a twist out or something?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 17, 2011)

Nix08  @ DH surprising you with conditioners. Thanks for the compliment, it's a WnG.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2011)

It's a gorgeous WnG halee_J!

*WELCOME xu93texas!* Your avatar hair is so cute.

My hair is still damp from last night's steaming. My hair hasn't been this healthy in a looooong time. I don't feel like twisting it anytime soon, though.


----------



## winona (Aug 17, 2011)

DCing with Mastex heat cap for 1hr(then sleep with scarf overnight) with Silicon Mix Bambu in preparation for tomorrow's BKT


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

winona The big day's here already?!

Are you excited?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 18, 2011)

Protein overload :-/. I'm just glad I found out what the issue was. So right now I'm DCing with Tiiva and baba de caracol under a plastic cap and scarf. Gonna go under the dryer for 20 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dcing today with Motions CPR mixed with EVOO and JBCO


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

Just slapped on some Hairveda Sitrinilla with a few sprigs of Garden Oil thrown in the mix.


----------



## winona (Aug 18, 2011)

[USER=21818 said:
			
		

> tiffers[/USER];14039769]winona The big day's here already?!
> 
> Are you excited?



Girl I cant believe it has been 2 months already  So far so good.  I am about to blowdry my hair now  I am also going to use my splitender.  This is the only time I use heat and I can really tell my hair is a little longer than the last time.  What I like most about the BKT is that because I do it myself I never use 450 degrees.  I only use 375(length)-400(roots) and only do 5-7 swipes(less for length).  This helps me not have heat damage.  I woke up like a kid on christmas


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

I DCed this past weekend with ApHogee 2 min and this upcoming weekend I will use Giovanni's SAS.....I am trying to get that conditioner out the way.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anyone noticed anything different with their hair? Is the DCing helping? I'm a raging DC pj. Can't pass up a good DC at the store lol. And I love sitting under my dryer. I really do find that a good deep condition is yummy to me. Makes me feel all silly lol. 

Which reminds me. I want to try silicon mix but the one i saw was $6. Surely their DC isn't actually that cheap? I didn't buy it just cuz I'm used to paying so much more. Thought maybe I was looking at the wrong product. Advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 19, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Has anyone noticed anything different with their hair? Is the DCing helping? I'm a raging DC pj. Can't pass up a good DC at the store lol. And I love sitting under my dryer. I really do find that a good deep condition is yummy to me. Makes me feel all silly lol.
> 
> Which reminds me. I want to try silicon mix but the one i saw was $6. Surely their DC isn't actually that cheap? I didn't buy it just cuz I'm used to paying so much more. Thought maybe I was looking at the wrong product. Advice?
> 
> ...



kupenda

DCing has become pretty therapeutic. My hair looks and behaves a million times better IMO. I didn't realize that I had not reached optimal moisture; or that I should be using a mild protein regularly for my fine strands. My hair has much more sheen, doesn't need heavy moisturizer during the week, always wants to be out swanging (as much as natural hair will swang ), and feels thicker. It's so much stronger and heavier. I'm so glad I jumped into this round, and especially glad bought a steamer. (I can't shutup about it )

I think that's the right Silicon Mix. When I used to use it, I would get a huge eco-styler gel sized jar for $10 in East Harlem.

The only 'negative' about this thread are the PJs like IDareT'sHair, tiffers, winona, and Coffee. They're always ravin about some new natural conditioner and I want to try it and smell it. It's not fair. Don't yall understand I'm broke?! Yall are just selfish.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dc'd overnight on Wednesday with SSI's Fortifying Masque.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> *The only 'negative' about this thread are the PJs like @IDareT'sHair, @tiffers, @winona, and @Coffee. They're always ravin about some new natural conditioner and I want to try it and smell it. It's not fair. Don't yall understand I'm broke?! Yall are just selfish. *



You are soo right NappyNelle selfish I tell you selfish


----------



## halee_J (Aug 19, 2011)

kupenda, I cannot do without a DC at least 1x a week my hair just doesn't act right. If I don't DC regularly no amt of leave-in will mositurize my hair, it'll just be frizzy, dry and hella unruly..... and breakage, there will be breakagae  DCing is essential for me.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks! I love DCing. I've already planned out at least four steaming sessions for the rest of the year  and I have a list of new ones that I want. Yay!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 19, 2011)

Dc'ing now with Silk Dreams Shea What and Claudie's Garden Oil. Yummeh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2011)

Steaming with either Jasmine Avocado & Silk in Wild Strawberry OR Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Treatment.


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I have protein overload :/. It's frizzy and dry, even when I moisturize it. I have been using Aphogee 2 min but then hair started to feel really dry so I stopped. Will DC with SE Mega Moisture tonight and just take it one day at a time.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## missjones (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I'm going to DC with the Elasta QP Intense. I should use up the Creme of Nature Jojoba DC. I didn't really care for that too much. It smells good though.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 20, 2011)

nice thread enjoying reading on everyone's conditioners.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 20, 2011)

Just cut open my BFH Ginger Macadamia and used the last of it mixed with Garden Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 20, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Has anyone noticed anything different with their hair? Is the DCing helping? I'm a raging DC pj. Can't pass up a good DC at the store lol. And I love sitting under my dryer. I really do find that a good deep condition is yummy to me. Makes me feel all silly lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda - Once I started DCing every week, my hair definitely started improving. It got so much healthier and stayed that way.  I love deep conditioning, too, though.


----------



## gigi2011 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oil rinsing with coconut oil, then steaming with Silicon Mix Bamboo and honey for 30mins.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2011)

DC'ing under a shower cap with rosewater, SAA and a sampling of Bee Mine (DC) courtesy of cousin Bnster


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

Just slapped on some AOHSR. Gettin' my ceramide on.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 21, 2011)

Mixed up henna/amla/maka paste with coconut water, egg and home made ayurvedic oil (castor, coconut, mustard and sesame oils infused with brahmi, fenugreek, henna, hibiscus and maka).


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 21, 2011)

Last week I did a clay treatment with rhassoul clay, coconut milk & herbal teas which I use a deep condish treatment! My hair so enjoys those treatments. Don't know why I only do them once a month or so but I will be incorporating them in a regular basis.  Yesterday I did my usual poo with Cocoveda shampoo bar and DC'ed with APHSR and my ceramide mix with a splash of olive oil!  Hair is feeling good!


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 21, 2011)

Today did a preproo, shampoo, and deep conditioned.  I DC'd with DPR-11 mixed with EVOO, EVCO, jojoba oil, honey, and peppermint EO for 4 hours and my coils are soft and defined!  I wanna try a new baggy method tonight so next weekend I plan on doing an overnight DC and see how that works out.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Steamed with Claudie's Avocado Intense Conditioner .


----------



## Bnster (Aug 21, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> DC'ing under a shower cap with rosewater, SAA and a sampling of Bee Mine (DC) courtesy of cousin Bnster



Nix08 let me know if the Beemine DC agreed with your hair! I hope you like it!


----------



## missjones (Aug 21, 2011)

I DCed with Elasta QP Intense after doing the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

Shay72 Now you know you can't come up in here with the  smiley and not elaborate! 

I gots the Avocado on the way and need all of the reviews I can get! Also, IDareT'sHair told me that you and Brownie518 use Claudie's Deep Conditioner... reviews please!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 21, 2011)

winona How'd the BKT turn out?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 21, 2011)

DCd last night with Jessicurl WDT


----------



## winona (Aug 21, 2011)

[USER=21818 said:
			
		

> tiffers[/USER];14062945]winona How'd the BKT turn out?



Hi,

  Just got back from a business conference so I have just been keeping my hair up throughout this weekend.  Right now I am sitting with Rusk Keratin Care Deep Penetrating Treatment on my hair under a Mastex heat cap so we will see.  I notice as I was applying the conditioner my hair reverted back   So I am 99.9% positive that I didn't get any heat damage.  I cant wait to rinsed this out and will report back.  I do the BKT just for manageability not for straightness.

Update: I absolutely love  how it turned out  My is the same bush that I know yet I dont get root tangles anymore that require me to spend hours finger detangling prior to getting in the shower  I think later in my journey I might become a straight natural because of how much I enjoyed the ease of my straight hair this weekend but right now I am enjoying both worlds


----------



## regina07 (Aug 21, 2011)

DC'd today with ORS hair mayo, Joico Intense Hydrator and EVCO.  Followed that up with tea rinse, giovanni leave-in and sealed with EVCO/hemp oil.  Hair has been very soft and bouncy the past two weeks so I think I'm close to having a good balance of protein/moisture.

Think my hair doesn't like AVJ so won't add that to my daily spritz.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 22, 2011)

Just saying  I'm behind on all threads that I follow. I'll get caught up soon. Not much going with other than preparing for back to school.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 22, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Has anyone noticed anything different with their hair? Is the DCing helping? I'm a raging DC pj. Can't pass up a good DC at the store lol. And I love sitting under my dryer. I really do find that a good deep condition is yummy to me. Makes me feel all silly lol.
> 
> Which reminds me. I want to try silicon mix but the one i saw was $6. Surely their DC isn't actually that cheap? I didn't buy it just cuz I'm used to paying so much more. Thought maybe I was looking at the wrong product. Advice?
> 
> ...


kupenda: My hair has better overall health with weekly DCing. Most important to all, my hair remains nicely moisturized. My ng and crown gets too dry and breaks if I don't.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 22, 2011)

Mernin' y'all, didn't get to DC this weekend as planned. Off to work now, hopefully I'll get to DC later today.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2011)

Think I'm going to DC with AOHSR today (w/SAA, Wheat germ and avocado oil) I want to add something else but what:scratchch

ETA: DC'ing now with Aloe/SAA and AO HSR with a shower cap and my head wrapped in a scarf for extra heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers
It smells really good. I didn't pick a particular scent so I have no clue what it may be. It's consistency reminds me of Hairveda's Moist 24/7. Goes on easy. Rinses out easy. I used it after a protein treatment (Komaza) and my hair felt like butter. This is one that I will probably use as a dc and a cowasher.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Dc'ing with my soul mate, Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.  Mixed it with a little bit of Nourish for the ceramides.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I DCed this past weekend with ApHogee 2 min and this *upcoming weekend I will use Giovanni's SAS.....I am trying to get that conditioner out the way*.


 
I was a beach bum all weekend so I will just now be getting to this TODAY. I will DC with Nexxus Emergencee followed by the the SAS.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 22, 2011)

I DCed over the weekend with  SitriNillah mix with castor oil, my hair is so soft right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 22, 2011)

DC'ing with Jasmine's Hibiscus mask for 40 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2011)

Will DC (Steam) tomorrow with Jasmine Avocado & Silk in _Wild Strawberry_. 

Almost out of the _Wild Strawberry_ so may add Jasmine's _Pearberry_ with it.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 22, 2011)

DC'd overnight, under a baggy,  with ORS, Mizani Intense Moisture, EVOO, and JBCO.

....Checking out the website for Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## divachyk (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey ladies, tonight I cowashed with Whip My Hair. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll need to buy more Aubrey GPB and HSR. I don't want to be without it when I take my twists out in a few weeks...


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I was a beach bum all weekend so I will just now be getting to this TODAY. I will DC with Nexxus Emergencee followed by the the SAS.


 
_Nexxus Emergencee for 90mins_

_Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner/ Protein DC mixture/ WGO for 45 mins_


----------



## cutenss (Aug 23, 2011)

Tonight I washed with Hemp shampoo, oiled rinsed with my cutenss ceramide concoction(CCC), and I am now DCing with Hemp conditioner.


This same post will be in the ceramide thread


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im dcing on dry hair with Alter Ego mixed with EVOO and JBCO. I have also added a few drops of EOs - Peppermint, Rosemary and tea tree.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pls add me to the challenge. I dc several times a week, at least 2-3. Last nite DC on dry hair with HV Strinillah, added tsp raw honey, tsp argan oil, heat cap for about 30 mins, then just left it on for a few hours doing household chores. 

TIA!

ETA: I also DC'd on Sunday w/ HV Strin st8 for a few hours, after an overnight henna.  I don't think I will repurchase this DC.  I have purchased it multiple times (on sale), and it really did nothing for me when I was relaxed & now I am natural, same results.  Does well when I doctor it up.  I like it for a base conditioner (pun intended) to add oils, and other goodies.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Golden75  welcome to DDDC. So what DC are replacing the HV sitrinillah? Dunno if you've tried them, but I like ORS replenishing and Joico moisture recovery.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 23, 2011)

Alrighty, yesterday I got home just way too late to DC. Today is my off-day and I'm going to spend it in deep conditioning bliss


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 23, 2011)

halee_J - thank you. Ummmm well, my stash is kinda extensive, so whatever I pull out next. I've tried both of the ones you mentioned. I have half a bottle of the joico left - luv that stuff. Haven't used the ORS in a long time.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 23, 2011)

I did my DC late last night....Megatek and Joico


----------



## myhair84 (Aug 23, 2011)

Will most likely DC with SE with some hemp oil today


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Dc'ing with Jessicurl WDT mixed with Nourish.


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it too late to join? Have been lurking for a while and picking up some DCing tips from y'all!! Am currently DCing with AO WC and Hemp Seed oil - this is my first time using this oil so am eager to see the results!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know about these challenges...why did I just order more AO HSR and WC  Can't wait to get it though... I like having one unopened bottle of a love in the cupboard


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nix08 all these challenges do is make you aware of all the new stuff you want to try. Lol


----------



## halee_J (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the DC party Nat1984!  girl I luuuuurrrrrrve hemp oil  it makes my hair soooo soft smooth and shiny  I hope you think it's  thebomb.com too! 



I did a protein tx with alfaparf real cream + a teeny dollop of joico reconstruct, then DC'ed with ORS replenishing


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm ready to try my hand at cowashing again.  Will try tomorrow night with a Hairveda Moist conditioner; not sure which at the moment. Will be back to report.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2011)

divachyk I think you are slowly getting hooked  I know I am


----------



## Imoan (Aug 23, 2011)

Think I will do a henna treatment this weekend if my Aubrey HSR gets, I need to order more deep conditioners since joining this thread I have been DC'g on my head and my daughters.  Love this thread!!!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Aug 23, 2011)

DC'd late last night with my beloved AO HSR. Just barely had enough, so off to Whole Foods I go.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair - naw T, I'm not that good yet.  I will lurk there for tips though.  ETA: Ooops, T I posted in the wrong thread. Oh well.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 23, 2011)

YESSSS!!!!! Finally able to DC again. I'm so done with this straight hair. I didn't even get a week lol. But I noticed a split end on a shed hair today. That's a serious issue. I never get split ends. So I'm gonna dc with SE megasilk original with a teensy bit of hv moist pro and some hemp oil. This is my first time using hemp oil. Hope it goes well 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Aug 24, 2011)

I was gonna pass up on deep conditioning today because I didn't feel like it.

But then I walked past my dresser and the conditioners were like "Pssst! Hey, Tiff! Use us! Use us and make yourself feel goooood."

Now how could I resist that? 

So I mixed the last of my Jessicurl WDT with a few dollops of Silk Dreams Shea What and a couple sprinkles of rice bran oil.

I think my hair's gonna be vewwy, vewwy happy today.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm upset ... my DC's didn't call on me today  Maybe I just ignored them as I ran to co wash in the 30 free minutes I had


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 24, 2011)

No dc last nite or tonite for me. But tomorrow I think I will try a dry dc with KBB hair mask, and layer my wheatgerm oil blend on top, overnight. I think I incorporated 3 challenges in 1. So excited. If only I felt this excited about exercise.


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

halee_J - the hemp seed oil definitely was thebomb.com! My hair came out soooo soft, have literally been sticking my hands in hair every five minutes today just to enjoy the softness  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2011)

D/C this morning with Megatek and SE Megasilk and I did a rollerset. I'm 10 wks post-relaxer. So far so good.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 24, 2011)

DCed w/ Jasmine's Hibiscus in raspberry buttercream and AE garlic on my scalp.


----------



## missjones (Aug 24, 2011)

This weekend I think I'll DC with the rest of my CON Jojoba & Olive Oil Moisturizing DC. I need to find a moisturizing DC for my natural hair. I also have Mixed Silk so we'll see how that does too.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 24, 2011)

I cowashed with HV Moist Condition PRO- Daily Protein Enhanced Conditioner.  I'm sitting by the fan air drying right now. My hair is not as soft as when I used the Whip My Hair cleansing cream but my hair feels strong and balanced. I'm digging this cowash thing. I will keep trying it until I get good at it. It's addicting because my scalp feels so good having the water run over it.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 25, 2011)

So I intended to DC today and something unusual happened.  I'm on a business trip overseas to a third world-ish country.  The hot water went out this morning (again).  Last night I covered my scalp with JBCO and my hair with jojoba, so I HAD to wash my hair.  The tap water was ice cold, I mean really freezing; but I had no choice. So I washed, rinsed, applied PC, rinsed, and then applied my usual DC mix.  I was shivering and twitching because the water was so cold on my head.  I wanted to get it over with so I rinsed out my DC after only about 5 minutes.  After I air dried a bit then blow dried I realized that my hair was super-duper, crazy stupid soft! 

 Is that a result of the ice bath I gave my hair?  Are any of you cold water rinsers?  Do you get this result all the time?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2011)

LaidBak I almost always finish with a cool rinse the rare occasion I forget my hair just does NOT feel right


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2011)

Got started late today. I'm slacking, ya'll. 

Just put on a mix of Sitrinilla and rice bran oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bout to overnight dc w/ kbb hair mask & golden's oil blend.


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 26, 2011)

Just home, dcing with AOHSR + honey + evoo. Falling asleep under the dryer with the CA on blast.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2011)

I will likely cowash tonight and do my weekly DC on Sunday. Contemplated doing my DC tonight but think I will wait. I'm thinking of using Jasmine's. Be back on Sunday with DC details.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2011)

SOOO today's Delightfully Delicious DC plan for later shall include:
AVG - in roots and hair
Rose water & SAA
AO GPB
WGO and Avocado oil
All steamed
During cool down I'll put in some Giovanni SAS Deeper
I'll co wash once I'm done


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 26, 2011)

DC'ing with SSI fortifying mask for 1hr.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 26, 2011)

I did a mustard seed hot oil treatment, and scolded my thigh with the oil, so I didn't get to wash it out. My hair likes this oil


----------



## Nat1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

Currently DCing with a mix of AO GBP, ORS Replenishing Pak and Hemp Seed Oil. I had a little bit of the ORS RP left over from last time so I mixed it all up in the pak, and had no shame when it came to making sure I scraped every little bit of conditioner out of it - was there with a pair scissors cutting it up and wiping the inside of the pak on my head!!  Can't be letting good conditioner go to waste!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2011)

Steaming with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2011)

Another successful delightfully delicious DC  Who knew the joy conditioner could bring


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

My Claudie's didn't come in the mail today. 

I'm in a funky mood now and don't wanna dc. Don't wanna do anything to my hair. *pouts*

I had all kinds of plans for my hair and the kids' hair as well. Now my dreams won't become reality. 

Maybe if I pout enough, dh will let me have free reign in Walgreens or Sally's. *sniffle*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2011)

tiffers  Are you Tracking It?  It may come tomorrow.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I'm tracking it. It's been saying the same thing for two days  :

"*Electronic Shipping Info Received*

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 24, 2011 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2011)

tiffers Man I hate those notices!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry tiffers.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 26, 2011)

gonna do a chocolate rhassoul mask today


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 26, 2011)

I DC'd with BFH Shea Mango Deep Tea mask. I wish I had more of this...


----------



## Lita (Aug 26, 2011)

Still Dc once a week...My hair is in wash-n-go styles....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 26, 2011)

Trying to hold out DCing until my Silk Dreams arrives in the mail.   Don't...think...I...can...make...it....


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

LaidBak Stay skrong, girl! Hold out for that delicious Vanilla Silk!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

Clarified with VO5 kiwi then applied henna for 2 hours. Dcing the moment with AOHRS mixed with EVOO, JBCO and grapeseed oil. I will keep it for 6 hours then use heat for 30 minutes before rinsing it out.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 27, 2011)

Just put on some Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk  mixed with Claudie's Garden Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 27, 2011)

I stood outside in the hurricane with previously moisturized hair. Does that count as a steam treatment?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair and tiffers I have finally got my hands on tha goodies!!!!!!! I have plans to re-arrange my conditioner shelf today, will take a pic  of my ever- growing stash. Just looking at the DCs has convinced me to buy a steamer for my bday in Sept...so I'm ordering today. 

P.s. Smelling the vanilla silk dreams makes me wanna bake :s LOL!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Steaming with Jasmine's Hisbiscus in Hello Sugar.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2011)

Been sealing in the morning with Qhem's serum and at night with my ceramide mix. Also been oil my scalp nightly with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 28, 2011)

NappyNelle I hope you're okay


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2011)

Did a 40 minute cassia treatment followed by a 20 minute moisture DC with heat.  I'm air drying now, but my hair felt really good after the DC


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Been sealing in the morning with Qhem's serum and at night with my ceramide mix. Also been oil my scalp nightly with Claudie's Elixir.


 
 I was wondering where this post went. I was going crazy looking for it in the Oils thread


----------



## choctaw (Aug 28, 2011)

my hair is pre-oiled with castor/coconut/mustard/sesame oils infused with ayurvedic herbs. I mixed up a paste of 50/50 henna/amla with aloe vera juice to apply after the dye release.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 28, 2011)

Dc'ing with AOHSR mixed with wheat germ oil.

Just got the oil today and... I feel bamboozled. This mess smells like a racoon carcass. erplexed

Imma have to use this up reeeeaaaal fast and get it out of my life.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 29, 2011)

Busy day and I had to do a quick wash session. DC with Kenra under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers really? I've been eyeing it for a minute.  That's too bad.  Maybe I'll just go ahead and buy sublimed sulphur and make my own mix.


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the results of overnight dc'ing, I'm a complete convert, but it always make my scalp gunky. I really noticed this after clay washing because my scalp gets completely clean.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 29, 2011)

did a chocolate rhassoul DC a couple days back, and my hair still feels good


----------



## halee_J (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Dc'ing with AOHSR mixed with wheat germ oil.
> 
> Just got the oil today and... *I feel bamboozled. This mess smells like a racoon carcass*. erplexed
> 
> Imma have to use this up reeeeaaaal fast and get it out of my life.



tiffers  @ yeah it's pungent...the first time I sniffed it I was like:





Try adding some EO to it to cut the scent


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2011)

how y'all doing ladies. I'll step in here and there. Have a great day.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 29, 2011)

DC'd on Saturday With Tiiva DCer


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dc'ing with Earth Science Olive & Avocado....it was a sample 1 ounce packet...I used the whole thing but probably normally use 3/4 of an ounce when applying product...interesting tidbit


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Haven't been in this thread in a minute....on my second round sew-in. Missing my hair and DC'ing.Sick of diluting and spraying...Hope I can hold out and keep this in a full 8 wks. I really miss my hair .


----------



## lovestarr (Aug 29, 2011)

Did my first overnight DC with ORS hair mayo, evoo, evco, honey, peppermint eo, rosemary eo and thyme eo. My hair loved it...coils popping like crazy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 29, 2011)

DC'd today with Fluertzy's conditioning treatment for 40 mins.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Wanderland Girrrl, wheat germ oil smells horr-i-ble. I'm regretting buying it, but I refuse to throw out a perfectly good bottle of oil. 

halee_J I dumped in all kinds of EO's... rosemary, basil, bay, thyme, cedarwood... it was a waste of EO, cuz they did NOTHING to mask the scent.


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

The Jasmins Hibiscus treatment has worked wonders the whole summer on my hair..The smell is to die for...I like it as a over night treatment...Hair is silky,soft & smooth...

*I top it off with enso leave-in/Seal with a ceramide...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers oh  I dunno, I had success with lavender and cinnamon, I think ZebraPrintLover uses grapefruit EO maybe she can speak on how well that works. If all else fails use it as a pre-poo, the smell tends to linger when I use it to DC IMO.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 29, 2011)

DC with my new Shea moisture deep treatment masque. So far I hate hate hate the consistency and how crazy thick it is. So I coated it with Vatika Frosting. I've had it in without heat and gonna give it 15 mins with heat before rinsing it out







ETA: another awful deep condition. The texture as I was putting it on really threw me. Why does it feel so cakey and heavy? No slip at all. I stopped to read it, thinking I ha he wrong product. It needs some serious doctoring. Like a ton of oil. Next time I will use more heat. Anyone have any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @halee_J I dumped in all kinds of EO's... *rosemary, basil, bay, thyme, cedarwood*... it was a waste of EO, cuz they did NOTHING to mask the scent.


tiffers you mixed the stinkiest stuff with it, ewww you wrong LOL.


----------



## cutenss (Aug 30, 2011)

Washed with Hemp volumizing shampoo, oil rinsed with CCC, overnight DC'ing with Hemp hydrating and volumizing conditioner.  In the morning, I will rinse and apply Silk Elements Mega Moisture  and wear that for the day.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover LMAO!  Compared to WGO, those EO's smelled GREAT! I was desperate to make it smell like ANYTHING else!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dc'd with AO HSR & vatika oil with heat for 30 mins today.

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Deep Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 30, 2011)

Time to catch up... Thurs nite (may have posted already) Overnight DC w/ KBB hair mask, and wheat germ oil mix on top, monday DC no heat, just cap for about 3hrs w/ AOWC.


----------



## Lita (Aug 30, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> DC'd today with Fluertzy's conditioning treatment for 40 mins.



curlyhersheygirl...How is fluertzy's Dc? I'm looking to try that next...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## missjones (Aug 30, 2011)

Today or tomorrow I'm going to DC with the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque I just got


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Lita said:


> @curlyhersheygirl...How is fluertzy's Dc? I'm looking to try that next...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita It's very moisturizing, I always keep a 16oz jar on hand. It's very dense but spreads easily on damp or wet hair and you don't have to use alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

Getting ready to Steam with Enso Cacao Deep Recovery


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm about to DC with Enso Cocao Deep Recovery too! oh imma also throw in the last of my Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting and HN Protein Deep Conditioner. Currently with a tea rinse on ma hair. I'm clearing space in my cupboard...for the new goodies I got. Cant wait till i get rid of these braids (that's 4 weeks away ), so I can try them out properly.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner. I thought about adding WGO, but just couldn't do it. 

This conditioner has ceramides (hemp & walnut) anyway, so it's not like I NEEDED to add the WGO. *making up any excuse to not use the stinky stuff*


----------



## Lita (Aug 31, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Lita It's very moisturizing, I always keep a 16oz jar on hand. It's very dense but spreads easily on damp or wet hair and you don't have to use alot.



curlyhersheygirl..Thank You...I hope she has a labor day sale/So I can place my order soon...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Claudie's Protein Conditioner. Steaming with my ceramide oil mix and hemp seed butter first.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 31, 2011)

DCed with Tiiva DCers


----------



## kupenda (Aug 31, 2011)

Did a light protein with acai berry phyto. DCing with QH cholesterol and shea moisture


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 1, 2011)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Shea What!  It came in the mail late and I had already wahsed my hair earlier in the day.  So I applied a thin layer of avacado oil and then the Shea What to dry hair.   The smell was good, and it soothed my scalp (which had been bothering me).  I did 15 minutes with heat and then 15 without.  My hair was kind of matting a little bit after rinsing.  Not sure what that was about.  I didnt have any slip at all.  I'll give it another try in a few days.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 1, 2011)

did a light protein with ApHogee keratin followed by AOHRS mixed with JBCO, EVOO and some Argan Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

LaidBak That sucks! Are you sensitive to protein, by any chance?

Shea What didn't give me slip, but it did make my hair soft and gave me more elasticity.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Dc'ing with Silk Dreams Shea What. Yummeh.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 1, 2011)

I forgot to post last week.  I did Roux pc for 60 seconds, Aphogee 2 minute for 5 minutes and then Mizani Renew Strength (no heat) for 30 minutes.  Hmmm...that was a lot of protein wasn't it?


----------



## fiyahwerks (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to join. Since fall/winter is around the corner. I need to step up my DCing game. I'm still researching on what DCs to purchase for this challenge. I will continue with ORS Replenishing Packs until I find another one.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 1, 2011)

Heya fiyahwerks welcome to DDDC  How often are you planning to DC? There's a huge list of conditioners here if you're interested.



Finally getting down to my own session, currently DCing with ORS replenishing for 1 hr no heat; after using a mix of Alfaparf real cream and a tiny dollop of Joico K-pak reconstructor.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @halee_J and @IDareT'sHair - Halee, I think T is on to something with a weekly recon. I love SSI Okra Reconstructor  Makes my hair feel nice. Been using this weekly before my DC. I enjoy this more than any recon I've tried to date. Even better than Joico.


 

SSI Okra Recostructor is AMAZING, I been using it for 3 weeks now and notice a HUGE difference in my hair, talk about stronger feeling strands, I had a dime size amount of shedding compare to my normal half a dollar size.. This will be in my weekly routine..... Thanks to ALL who mentioned it!!!!


----------



## fiyahwerks (Sep 1, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Heya @fiyahwerks welcome to DDDC  How often are you planning to DC? There's a huge list of conditioners here if you're interested.
> 
> Finally getting down to my own session, currently DCing with ORS replenishing for 1 hr no heat; after using a mix of Alfaparf real cream and a tiny dollop of Joico K-pak reconstructor.



Hi halee_J:

I'm shooting for the 1-2x a week. Thanks for the list.  Now I have something to do tonight and research this whole list. I have read a lot of good things about Joico though. I plan on overnight DCing.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> LaidBak That sucks! Are you sensitive to protein, by any chance?
> 
> Shea What didn't give me slip, but it did make my hair soft and gave me more elasticity.





I just did cassia a few days ago, so I had no intention of using a protein condish for a while.   But I thought only the "deaux" version of Shea What had protein. No?  
Once my hair was dried and oiled it went back to its soft, lovely self.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2011)

I DC'd with Claudie's Avocado Intense and added the last bit of a tube of JMRB. Left that on for a couple of hours while I did stuff around the house and my hair feels great!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

LaidBak The Shea What Deux is the one that has no protein, the original has protein. 

I'm sure the next time you use it, you'll have much better results. You just threw your hair for a little loop there.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 2, 2011)

tiffers said:


> LaidBak The Shea What Deux is the one that has no protein, the original has protein.
> 
> I'm sure the next time you use it, you'll have much better results. You just threw your hair for a little loop there.





Oh Lord!  See, that's what I get for my little attack of PJism.  Not reading the details got me all backward!


----------



## gigi2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Steamed for 30mins with Silk Elements Megasilk (original) and honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

Steamed with Huetiful's Deep Conditioning Masque with Moringa Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 2, 2011)

DC'd for 40 mins with CJ deep fix


----------



## divachyk (Sep 2, 2011)

My steamer will be checked into the hospital next week because it's leaking and I'm sending it back to LCL beauty. I will be without it for a while (weeks, a month even, if not longer). Oh what am I gonna do to get through my DC sessions.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 2, 2011)

DC'd for 1 hour with Aloe gel and AO Island naturals....lovely

divachyk I feel for you


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 2, 2011)

DCing with Jasmines hibiscus depending on how I feel this may turn into an overnight DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

13StepsAhead I Love Jasmine's Hibiscus.  What Scent?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 3, 2011)

IDareT'sHair it was the pearberry scent


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner & Deep Conditioner.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 3, 2011)

DC'd for 20 minutes with a Mizani condish and oil mix:
-Mizani Intense Moisture
-Mizani Silk Dreams
-Avocado Oil
-EVOO
-JBCO

Can you say "butta soft hair"??


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 4, 2011)

DCing with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner/ Protein DC mixture/ WGO tonight.....


----------



## tiffers (Sep 4, 2011)

Just put on a mix of Sitrinilla and Silk Dreams Shea What.

Sitrinilla was almost gone and I couldn't decide what to mix it with, so I asked dh's help. He said Sitrinilla and Silk Dreams sound good together, so that's what I went with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2011)

tiffers  Cute!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2011)

Delightfully Delicious DC recipe for today:
Oil treatment:
WGO tiffers plus, hemp, avocado, coconut, olive, amla
Biolage hydratherapie cera repair
Bee Mine DC
Under a plastic cap for about and hour and a half...steaming now for about 15 minutes then will add some Aveda dry remedy...(still trying to finish up stuff I don't care for) put the cap back on for a while and will then do a clarifying wash


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2011)

Nix08 - do you have a steamer? If not, how do you steam without a steamer? Are you using the home grown steam method, or whatever it was called from that steaming thread.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2011)

divachyk yuppers..I have a steamer, sorry I can't help with the home grown way


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you ma'am Nix08


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok ladies!!!!! *as I hyperventilate* I have found a beauty supplies store locally that sells hair steamers!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH.

I am going tomorrow and look and see. Compare prices etc. I am so excited!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 5, 2011)

DCing after a heavy protein tx: Aphogee 2 step. Using AOWC + wheat germ oil + evoo.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2011)

Steamed with a rhassoul clay mixed with water,hemp oil, and coconut milk. Also steamed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor. My hair is feeling .


----------



## tiffers (Sep 5, 2011)

Mixed Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. The Vanilla Silk is almost gone  so I have to mix it with other things to stretch it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 5, 2011)

I got ma steamer......i got ma steamer! *shakes booty*


----------



## kupenda (Sep 5, 2011)

DCing with a mix of sitrinillah, hemp oil, grapeseed oil, shea moisture, and coconut milk. Going under the dryer for thirty minutes and then doing some housework before rinsing


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Sep 5, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I got ma steamer......i got ma steamer! *shakes booty*



Aw man! That's great! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Sep 5, 2011)

bajandoc86  yay!  What DC'er are you going to steam with first?


----------



## myhair84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I coupled SD vanilla silk with SE Mega Moisture along with SSI buttercream and made my hair soft but not very moisturized. I was trying to find another way to use the buttercream that wouldn't make my hair dry. Will cowash with Suave Strawberries and Cream today to get some moisture back. I think I'm still suffering protein overload :/

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 5, 2011)

halee_J decisions decisions :scratchch I am so excited I have no idea! I left work post call this am, and instead of driving home to sleep......went straight to the store, came home and set it up. 

Now I'm a lil overwhelmed looking at the DC's I have. Lolol. So....I'm gonna sleep first, then decide later. I wanna choose something yyummy sounding - in keeping with the deliciousness happening up in this thread. So definitely something + Hempseed oil


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Nix08 - do you have a steamer? If not, how do you steam without a steamer? Are you using the home grown steam method, or whatever it was called from that steaming thread.



divachyk
Hey there sweetie,

I steam my hair weekly using the 'home grown steam method' that a fellow member here shared by doing the following:
-apply my pre-poo and sealing with oil
-place a plastic conditioning cap over hair
-wet two face towels and place one over the front part of the cap and the other over the back
-I place another plastic conditioning cap over the towels followed by a gold conditioning/cholesterol cap that I purchased from samsbeauty.com earlier this year

I then sit under my table top dryer for 1 hour w/high heat to steam my hair.

hths,
tishee


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2011)

thank you morehairplease!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> thank you morehairplease!



np sweetie....anytime love. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 5, 2011)

Currently DC'ing with SE Cholesterol. I knew I said I wasnt going to use it anymore but ummm well you know.


----------



## lovestarr (Sep 5, 2011)

Currently doing a DC with DPR-11 mixed with EVOO, EVCO, honey, JBCO, peppermint EO, thyme EO and grapefruit EO for scent.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 5, 2011)

morehairplease Tishee!!! I was wondering where you were, I had no idea that you changed your name! Whatcha been up to, girly?!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> np sweetie....anytime love. Let me know how it works out for you.


morehairplease
I have used the home grown method before. Was quite the hassle so I quickly purchased a steamer. I will resort to using the home method again while my steamer is being repaired. I personally feel the home grown method is good but an actual steamer is great. The steamer takes the home grown method to the next level without all the extra steps. I was hoping there were other home steaming methods out there because I tried the home grown before. Okay,  enough rambling. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2011)

tiffers said:


> morehairplease Tishee!!! I was wondering where you were, I had no idea that you changed your name! Whatcha been up to, girly?!


tiffers
Hey there love,

I changed my username some time ago when I had to do a forced bced yet again  tiffers I have been at this for far too long and still keep missing the mark somehow. Just when I think I have it, setbacks happen and back to the starting block I go. Congrats on you going natural........your hair is beautiful sweetie! Love the curls!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> morehairplease
> I have used the home grown method before. Was quite the hassle so I quickly purchased a steamer. I will resort to using the home method again while my steamer is being repaired. I personally feel the home grown method is good but an actual steamer is great. The steamer takes the home grown method to the next level without all the extra steps. I was hoping there were other home steaming methods out there because I tried the home grown before. Okay,  enough rambling.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Completely co-signing with your post sweetie . Hopefully, I will be able to purchase a steamer for my birthday or xmas this year.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 5, 2011)

DC'ed with a mix of Joico intense hydrator and ORS replenishing.


----------



## winona (Sep 5, 2011)

Dcing with Silicon mix under Mastex


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is such a great challenge!! All of your DC concoctions sounds so yummy!
I'd contribute but I'm quite boring with my DC routine. Been using the same standard for YEARS : silk elements mega silk moisturizing treatment.
I highly recommend it. keeps my color-treated, fine, natural hair moisturized for a full week.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 5, 2011)

Dc with aphogee 2 minute and mb balm... Great combine

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 5, 2011)

Will try this wednesday when I dc again. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## cutenss (Sep 5, 2011)

Dcing with Hemp Hydrating and Volumizing conditioner right now, then I will rinse and overnight DC with Silk Elements Mega Moisture.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2011)

Delightfully Delish DC'ing right now under a shower cap w/
SAA
Rose water
AO Rosa Mosquetta Con
Avocado & Wheat germ oil
Going to co wash after


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2011)

I DC’d this past weekend with a mix of:
DPR-11
SE Cholesterol
Hairation Moisturizing Conditioner
EVOO
Safflower Oil


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

Dc'ing with a mix of Claudie's Avocado and Deep Conditioners.

I'm running out of everything at this point, so mixing is pretty much required to preserve the goodies until I refill my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

Will Steam in a bit with Huetiful Moisturizing Deep Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Steamed today  with Enso's cacao dc


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 6, 2011)

tiffers u running out of everythang?!?!? Damn, I'd start having the shakes and ish. When are u planning to re-stock....and which products will u be re-upping on?


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

bajandoc86 Girl, I'm on the verge of a panic attack! 

I'm gonna restock this coming Friday (pay day  ) and get some more Silk Dreams goodies. 16 oz Vanilla Silk, 2 or 3 bottles of Destination Hydration, Whip My Hair & Nourish Oil. 

I can't wait!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm about to steam with Giovanni Smooth as Silk and castor oil.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 6, 2011)

Add me! 

I will be DCing weekly with Chi Deep Brilliance Moisture Shine or LUSH Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease and baggying overnight weekly with JBCO. CHALLÁNGE!

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 7, 2011)

DCed yesterday using AO GPB for the first time for 30 minutes under the dryer. It made my hair super soft, and it was easy to comb through. I will probably use this once a week. It didn't make my new growth (curls) pop though.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 7, 2011)

DCed tonight with Silk Dreams Vanilla DC, and  Enso Cacao Curl Recovery DC(on length of braids). Silk Dreams DC + Steam =


----------



## tiffers (Sep 7, 2011)

Dc'ing with a mix of AOWC, Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner, Garden Oil and... wheat germ oil. 

IDK if I can keep up with using wgo, ya'll. I'm trying my hardest to not accidentally drop it in the trash can.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2011)

JeterCrazed added ya!  Welcome girly


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you! 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh crap....how did i forget to add that i mixed my DC in with some of my boo....hempseed oil.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 7, 2011)

And to think, 10 years ago, I only DC'd my hair when I relaxed.  you could start forest fires on my head my hair was so dry. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

Just mixed the last of my Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk  with AOWC and Nourish.

I think this'll be a winning combo. 

I can't wait till tomorrow, I already have my Silk Dreams basket full of yummy deliciousness.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 8, 2011)

tiffers is silk dreams having a sale?

I washed with Dandruff shampoo, and my VO5 mixed with eucalyptus oil, PPO, and sesame oil. Clarified with ACV, let it dry, then oiled my scalp with TTO. Applied my brand new bottle of AO HSR with a hair wrap for heat. Woke up this morning and I will wash it out with AO shampoo, just like the directions say and apply a leave in.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 8, 2011)

DC'ing now....AVJ, Rosewater w/ SAA, Bee mine DC, Aveda dry remedy mask(finally almost done), Avocado, olive & Wheat germ oil


----------



## kupenda (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't wait to DC when I get home!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 8, 2011)

Pre-poo with Vatika Oil overnight, rinsed and shampoo with moisturizing poo Kenra Moisturizing ,remove excess water and applied Kenra MC for 1 hr with hot towel.. rinse and apply Joico intense Hydrator for 3 mins rinse and applied  and Leave-ins and did a flexi-rod set. my hair is so soft and bouncy.. love the results


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

Seamonster No, no sale.  But I'm pretty sure Supergirl said there would be one when the new products come out.

I can't WAIT!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Still feeling the moisture from Tuesday DC steaming session. Wooohooo!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 8, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Can't wait to DC when I get home!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



DCing with shea moisture deep treatment masque, hv sitrinillah, hemp oil, and coconut milk 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 8, 2011)

@kupenda is coconut milk the name of a hair product or is it literally coconut milk?


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 8, 2011)

AO HSR defined my curls, made my hair much softer than it has ever been lately, has no slip so I had some breakage trying to detangle with it. Now that I know how to use it, I guess I can put up with the smell for soft hair, until I find something that smells nice and works as well.


----------



## missjones (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I'll DC with my Mixed Silk this weekend. I don't know if I want to try mixing it with anything.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 9, 2011)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Deep Conditioner mixed with Garden and wheat germ oils.

I can't believe I'm saying this, but... I'm getting used to the stench of wgo. 

The stuff still reeks, but it doesn't automatically induce depression and stomach cramps when I smell it now.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 9, 2011)

tiffers I found a health food store that sells WGO....I been wanting to try for some time now, but every time I think about the stink, I'm like


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 9, 2011)

Dc with mixed silk mix with honey.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 9, 2011)

DCing with a moisturizing condish/oil mix.  About to finish off under the steamer for about ten minutes.

ETA: never did get to the steamer, but my hair was still incredibly soft!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sitting with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing on, with a tiny bit of Jasmine's A&S in Tropical Coconut for the scent.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 9, 2011)

I would love to join, my DC regimen could definitely be more consistent than it currently is .


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 9, 2011)

ok....did a protein Dc with Giovanni Nutrafix mixed with HN protein deep condish, followed by a moisture DC with Silk Dreams Shea What  and Enso Naturals Cocao Curl Recovery on length of braids.


----------



## missjones (Sep 10, 2011)

I DCed overnight with the Mixed Silk DC. I'm just glad I didn't mess up my pillowcase.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 10, 2011)

Nix08 it's not a particular brand. I use So Delicious Coconut Milk. I add it to the Shea Moisture DC because it's really rick and doesn't spread well. I'm not sure yet if there's any benefit. But its yummy in my froot loops 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 10, 2011)

DC'ing now with fluertzy mask for about 40mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

Steamed with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice Deep Conditioner


----------



## halee_J (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Onhergrind09  this is great way to stay up on your DC game. Added ya


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Doing my DC routine today!  Clarify w/Giovani 50/50, Roux Porosity Control for 60 seconds, Aphogee 2 step for 5 minutes (no heat), Mizani Renew Strength (no heat) for 30 minutes.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair How was that seaweed & rice dc? It sounds yummy! You have me stalking that website


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2011)

@tiffers Very, very good. Someone had sent me the Peach Syurp DC'er a while back and a Hair Cream and I used it and fell in love. 

The Prices are wack tho' especially for the sizes. Although that $5.00 shipping kinda off-set that.  Admittedly tho', they last quite a while.

I ended up getting the Sample Pack of the DC'er and the Sampler Pack of the Moisturizer.

Anyway, she just had a Labor Day Sale and I think she had a good BF Sale last year. If it is as good as it was last year....I'll be getting a couple more things.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2011)

Did an overnight DC....not doing that again, I know I hate them  It included:
Rosewater @ SAA
Oil Blend of WGO, Avocado, hemp, olive, coconut and amla
AO WC
My hair came out yummy BUT I had a horrible sleep and got a headache...Steamer is WAY better!!!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair See, I KNEW I shouldn't have asked you!  I was hoping you'd say it was alright and not worth the price. But noooo. You gotta be all "Oh, it's great. I fell in love!  "

Now I have no choice but to spend a million dollars on a jar of conditioner. This is all your fault.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 11, 2011)

DC'd with conditioners and oils, with a cap full of SAA and a spoonfull of powdered panthenol.  After drying, My hair is soft, but feels thicker.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been terribly sick last week so did not do a dc, I am near the end of my flu and hopefully will dc this sat 9-17-11 fingers are crossed..  Thanks for this thread love it...


----------



## cutenss (Sep 13, 2011)

@Imoan Feel better soon 

Doing my usual: hemp shampoo, ccc oil rinse, DC with hemp conditioners, and overnight DC with Silk Elements. I am going to be doing this regimen til the end of the year


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

Just cracked open a brand new jar of pura naturals souffle. Doing an overnight DC


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Sep 13, 2011)

double DC tonight. It was time for a protein treatment- ORS Hair Mayo. Followed up with my fav moisturizing DC-AO Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 13, 2011)

Imoan, I hope you feel better soon 

ATLcutey20 your hair is growing lady! congrats on making APL I love how thick and shiny your hair is 

Did a protein tx with Joico K-pak reconstruct, then Dc'ed with Joico intense hydrator


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

I really need to deep condition my hair. I have somewhat fallen off since my steamer has been shipped to the chop shop for repair. I hate sitting up under the hooded dryer but I might have to suck it up because no telling when my steamer will be shipped back to me. I would just roll with using a shower cap but my sessions turn out much much better with heat.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok so I havent DC'ed in about 2 weeks!!! 
I recently found out that my beloved Aubrey's conditioners have been sparking my youngest DD severe allergy attacks!  So I have been doing clay washes only which leaves my hair in good condition.  But I will be doing a henna treatment today and will concoct a new deep condish.  All I know is, it will involve coconut milk, honey, & olive.   And I will report back with detail later!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2011)

DC'ing now
AVG in scalp and hair
Rosewater and SAA
Vitamin E mixed with the last of this overly fragrant, $30, Aveda dry remedy mask that won't be repurchased


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

Steaming with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice DC'er


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 13, 2011)

DC'd with Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing conditioner and did ponytail rollerset.. my hair is really silky smooth..love the results.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 14, 2011)

DC'd with QB's MTCG for 35mins


----------



## tiffers (Sep 14, 2011)

Both my iHerb AND Silk Dreams were delivered today! 

So I saturated my hair with hemp oil (so excited to finally have some!) and topped with my baby Vanilla Silk.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 14, 2011)

I am going to use my pura naturals souffle for the second time today. Thinking I will do a clay cleanse first so I can really see how this baby performs.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2011)

I am sitting here fiending to DC my hair, but the Direct TV installer has been here forever and isn't even close to being finished.  Does fiending to DC make me an addict?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> I am sitting here fiending to DC my hair, but *the Direct TV installer has been here forever and isn't even close to being finished. Does fiending to DC make me an addict? *


 

@LaidBak

Yeah....

Gurl I'd be Ticked.

_*i feel you l/b*_


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 14, 2011)

I did a HOT with Vatika oil, and I've been steaming for over an hour with Gio SAS and castor oil on my ends. The steam is doing wonders for this migraine I had.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 14, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> I am sitting here fiending to DC my hair, but the Direct TV installer has been here forever and isn't even close to being finished.  Does fiending to DC make me an addict?



LaidBak, Yes, yes it does  I'd be pissed too.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 14, 2011)

halee_J said:


> LaidBak, Yes, yes it does  I'd be pissed too.



I would tell him to get out. lol

currently pre-pooing with lavender jbco 4 hrs now
wash with Chi nourish intense
DCing with Chi Silkeratin 17


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2011)

He stayed until almost 9.  Too late to DC, so I'll make up for it tonight


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2011)

MUST must must DC this weekend. Will use Jasmine's avocado silk (finally).


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 16, 2011)

DC'ed overnight with CTDG mix with castor oil, my hair was very soft this morning.


----------



## missjones (Sep 16, 2011)

This weekend I think I'm going to DC with ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with coconut oil. I don't know if I'm going to do it overnight or just leave it in all day.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 16, 2011)

IDareT'sHair hey girlie! are you gonna start a 'what are you weekend plans' thread soon?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2011)

@bajandoc86 

Hey Sweets! I meant to do it before I left for the Office this Morning. It's Posted.

You must have exciting Weekend Hair Plans?


----------



## fiyahwerks (Sep 17, 2011)

Today/Tonight: DCing with ORS Replenishing Pak, baggy method.


----------



## Nat1984 (Sep 17, 2011)

DCing right now with Silicon Mix (with some hemp seed oil thrown in for good measure). This is my first time using SM so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 17, 2011)

DCing with sitrinillah. Had it in so far since abt 10 pm. Will rinse in a few hours 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

Doing a Hendigo Treatment this Weekend.  

Will Steam with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## tiffers (Sep 17, 2011)

Just put on a mix of Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, Shea What, Nourish and hemp oils


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally got a chance to DC this morning, but had to rush because the BF was coming over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

LaidBak

What did you Use?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> MUST must must DC this weekend. Will use Jasmine's avocado silk (finally).



My hair is nice and soft. I was a bit worried at first. My hair didn't feel all that great leading into the DC but I am pleased. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in!! Add me!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> What did you Use?



Lots of oil--JBCO, Avocado, and grapeseed.  And a smidgen of conditioner--Matrix Ultra Hydrating Balm and Mizani Intense Moisturizing treatment.  I also added a cap full of SAA


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 17, 2011)

DC'd for 1hr with SheaMoisture's anti breakage mask


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2011)

I DC'd three times in one day.  Thats a personal record.  Once this morning before the BF came over, because my NG was matted and tangled, and I looked a HAM.   Again at the salon post relaxer, and once more now.  Why?  Well the stylist put wrap foam in my hair without asking me.  I told her to just relax my hair and I would go home with wet hair.  I think she just forgot and put the foam in my hair.  So once I air dried I had dry crunchy hair.  Then my order of Sitrinillah came in the mail so....I felt compelled to DC the foam out my hair.  I steamed for 15 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

LaidBak  Sitrinillah is my "Boo"


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so excited to be doing my 1st LHCF challenge.   I currently have my hair in cornrows for a month and plan to keep them in for another month in an effort to retain length and greatly reduce my level of maipulation.

I plan to DC 2x's a week on Sundays and Thursday with either my steamer for 30 minutes or by saran wrapping my head for a few hours.  In my Dc I will be using a mixture of Apretadora, Prosys organic conditioner and DermOrganic Argan oil hair mask.  It's  mixture I've used for a few weeks and it's been working for me so far.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2011)

DC'ing now under the steamer for 30 minutes:
Rosewater & SAA
Oil treatment in the roots: wgo, hemp, coconut, alma, hemp, avocado, olive
AO GPB with 3 vitamin 3 capsules mixed in


----------



## halee_J (Sep 17, 2011)

Added ya prettyhair73 

DC'ed today with ORS replenishing only did 30 min, was in a rush today but still came out good.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 18, 2011)

Dc'ing now with a mix of AOWC, Claudie's Deep Condtioner, Garden Oil & hemp oil.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2011)

Dc'd w/Tiiva Coffee and Cupuacu Deep Moisturising Conditioner finally yahooo!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - I second that about SitriNillah ----  all day, every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

Imoan  What did you think about Tiiva's Deep Conditioner?


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan What did you think about Tiiva's Deep Conditioner?


 

I still likey it  I had not dc in about 3 weeks and it really gave me what I needed.. I really wanted to use some SSI Okra but I am out


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I second that about SitriNillah ----  all day, every day.


 

me 3


----------



## winona (Sep 18, 2011)

DCed with heat Friday (Aussie Moist 3min and Silicon Mix) for 1hr


----------



## kupenda (Sep 18, 2011)

Was bored last night so I DCed overnight with sitrinillah, honey, aphogee 2 minute, and coated it with olive oil. then rinsed and let it airdry on the way to the salon. Lady offered a free DC of silicon mix at the salon. So being the DC addict that I am, I took it lol. My hair feels very soft


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

@Imoan I really like that Tiiva DC'er too. 

Will stock up BF is she has a nice Sale.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 18, 2011)

I prepared an ayurvedic paste for dc:

•	1/3 cup VP Chawla rajasthani henna (Rajasthani henna, amla, shikakai, katha)
•     2/3 cup Hesh amla powder
•	1 cup ayurvedic tea (fenugreek, Brahmi, maka & hibiscus)
•	2 tbspn castor/mustard/gingelly oil infused with henna, amla, maka & Brahmi
•	add honey to smooth paste after dye release occurs & apply paste to hair

Update: added 3 tablespoons orange blossom honey and 2 tablespoons gingelly oil infused with maka to smooth the paste before adding to hair. I wet hair with distilled water before applying the paste.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 19, 2011)

10 minutes with K-Pak reconstructor under the dryer and then 1 hour under the dryer with a mix of AO HSR and AO WCR. Super soft (and delicious smelling! ) hair!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 19, 2011)

So yesterday I did my first DC for the week.  

I forgot to include this in my initial post but once a week I do a Moisturizing DC and once a week I do a Protein DC.  The method I used is one I saw on Youtube (I can't remember by who) that made a lot of sense to me because it focuses on maintaining a protein moisture balance.  It's been working so far for me so I will continue to do it .  

It's called the 3-tier method (which I have modified to become the two tier method).  It requires that you start with dry hair which you lightly mist with water.  Then you add a layer of a Moist DC to your hair,you follow that with a Protein DC from the middle of your hair length to your ends, and then you seal it all in with an oil of your kind (this is the step I skip, my hair does NOT like to be DC'd with oil).  

Then I hop under my steamer for 30 min and ta-dah, I'm done. 

Like I stated before I'm currently in cornrows (with only my hair, no extensions) to decrease my manipulation and one problem I've had is making sure that my DC is thoroughly rinsed out of my hair.  I came across a solution yesterday which hopefully might help someone else DCing in braids.  

What I did was mix my DC in a bottle (1 part DC to two parts water) which diluted it significantly and allowed it to be much easier to rinse out of my braids.

HHG!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 19, 2011)

I have one use left of my pura natural souffle, so I think I will save it for when I feel like chocolate. Kicking myself for not buying two. 

DC'd with CJ curl rehab, believe the hype, soft hair in a bottle with a little slip, sweet.


----------



## myhair84 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dced with SE mega moisture and SD vanilla silk. Hair was super moisturized. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

Will Steam with either Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Masque or Marie Dean's Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er.


----------



## gigi2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dc'd for 30 mins and I found out all the steaming in the world, can't help some conditoners and Lustrasilk Mango & Shea Butter is one of em. It did NOTHING for my hair  Thank goodness for Oyin's Honey Hemp as a leave in!!


----------



## Satya_R (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm in! Will be hennaing biweekly or weekly ,as I feel so inclined, with AOHR overnight immediately following each henna. I'm also doing the WL 2013 challenge lol  excited for the hair changes to come.


----------



## Satya_R (Sep 21, 2011)

Does henna count as a DC? I shampooed tonight and followed with the smallest amount of AOHR and AOWC and my hair is sooooo soft. It's never felt like this right after a shampoo. Yay lol


----------



## halee_J (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome Satya_R  just be careful with the henna, it has strengthening as well as conditioning properties, so monitor to see if your hair is going to far on the strengthening side. I normally have to do a moisturizing DC after a henna treatment.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2011)

DC'ing now under a cap...with:
Aloe Vera Gel
Rosewater and SAA
and AO WC infused with 3 capsules of Vitamin E I will co wash later


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 21, 2011)

DC'd for 40mins with the last bit of  Enso Cacao


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2011)

Big Shout Out to halee_J for Keeping the Deep Conditioning Challenges Going!

You Are Doing A Great Job!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair

Hey T!  thanks! I really enjoy the DC challenge


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 22, 2011)

I know I'm not DCing at 2am 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2011)

I finally relaxed my hair after stretching for 14 weeks. Tonight I'm going to wash and use Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor and follow up with an hour long dc using Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

pooed and DCing today... I put ApogHee 2 mins mixed with Alter Ego for 1 hour and then Im following it up with AOHRS mixed with EVOO and JBCO.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 23, 2011)

Haven't been able to check in as often as I'd like, but I've been dc'ing every day. Yesterday I dc'd with Vanilla Silk and hemp oil. My hair was so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 23, 2011)

So as I could have probably predicted, I got tired of having cornrows in my hair and 3 days short of a month I took them out.  Then I had to detangle.....not fun.  But after that I DC'd with my steamer using my 2 tier method and then I rinsed it out.  I then waited till my hair was half-way dry then I applied my leave-in and then I detangled.  This might have been a fluke but detangling was much easier on partly dry hair then it has been on freshly washed hair, I will have to explore that more.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 23, 2011)

tiffers have u hit up Supergirl's sale yet?!?! I plan on DCing tonight with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk DC on the portions of hair that I have out of the braids (been playing in my hair all week and have been pulling out a braid here, a braid there) and Enso Cocoa Curl Recovery on the hair still in braids. I'll be adding hempseed oil and steaming.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 24, 2011)

Did a protein tx with a mix of Alfaparf Rigen + a tiny bit of Joico K-PAK. Dcing now with my usual; ORS replenishing for 1 hr, no heat


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 24, 2011)

DCing for 1 hr with Claudie's avocado intense conditioner


----------



## divachyk (Sep 24, 2011)

Just saying hello ladies. Haven't been checking in as frequently; been busy at work. I will DC tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## missjones (Sep 25, 2011)

DCing overnight with Mixed Silk Nourishing Deep Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2011)

Steamed with Marie Dean's Sweet Milk Hair Masque


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 25, 2011)

20 minute Steamed DC:
AVG
Rosewater & SAA
Wheatgerm, avocado, hemp oils infused with vitamin E capsules
Prairie Naturals Reconstructor
AO HSR


----------



## lovestarr (Sep 25, 2011)

Did a 4 hour DC with ORS hair mayo, evoo, jbco, honey, peppermint eo, and tea tree eo.  I was desperate need for a dc because I have been ill the past few days and have not cowashed or even baggy'd at all so my hair was extra dry and thirsty!!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 25, 2011)

DCed with steam on Saturday using Jasmines A&S in Ice Creamm cake


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> DCed with steam on Saturday using Jasmines A&S in Ice Creamm cake


 
13StepsAhead  You had a Question about A&S in the Hits & Miss Thread.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## choctaw (Sep 25, 2011)

doing an ayurvedic paste: VP Chawla rajasthani henna, amla, maka, catnip tea, sesame oil and argan oil. Will rinse out paste with water, follow with oil rinse and use Ojon restorative treatment as leave-in. braid to dry.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Today I DC awith AOWC. Slathered it on dry hair and let it sit for about 30 mins under hooded hair dryer. Rinsed and cowashed with a little more AOWC. Results were good.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 26, 2011)

I did 15 minutes or so with AO GPB under the dryer. Then 40 minutes of this ginormous amount of AO WC, Aussie 3 min, and a little AO HSR on the edges . I was planning on rinsing it out then... but got on the phone and kept it in for like another hour. Now I'm trying to get this hair to dry!!!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 26, 2011)

DC'ed with Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Dish Cube (banana), coconut milk, and molasses for 2 hours under my steamer. 

My hair was soo soft that I didn't have to apply any moisturizers after. I just rinsed, and cleanse with a little ACV and Aloe Vera Juice. Then I sealed with a little shea butter.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 26, 2011)

I dc'ed w/ heat on Friday w/ AOHSR mixed with a bit of aloe vera juice.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 27, 2011)

I DC'd with SSI Okra followed by Komaza Olive with some castor oil on the ends and Sumflower oil for shine. Woot Woot. Finished it off with oyin hair dew and shima oil as a leave in. My hair is in the sweet spot, not too soft or hard.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 27, 2011)

Dc'ing now with Vanilla Silk, Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner and Nourish Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 27, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Dc'ing now with Vanilla Silk, Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner and Nourish Oil.



tiffers how is the normalizing conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2011)

Steaming with KBB Luscious Locs Masque


----------



## kupenda (Sep 27, 2011)

Yay! Finally able to DC again. Using up my Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque mixed with hemp oil, castor oil, and a little Vatika Frosting. Will stay under the cap for abt ten minutes before going under the dryer for another ten, then letting it cool. And back under two more times lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yellagirl730 (Sep 27, 2011)

How long do you all Dc with heat.  Is it as long as possible or is there a point that hair won't absorb anymore?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 27, 2011)

yellagirl730 said:


> How long do you all Dc with heat.  Is it as long as possible or is there a point that hair won't absorb anymore?



I used to sit for an hour with heat.  But I get the same results from 20 minutes with heat.  So thats my personal max DC time.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm moving and my steamer has been packed and shipped. I'm very sad about it. Why am I so attached to a machine? 







I can't wait for my next steam session.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 28, 2011)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 28, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl I like the Normalizing Conditioner! It doesn't give much slip, but it makes my little curlies pop all over the place. It's really moisturizing and makes my hair soft and happy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 28, 2011)

tiffers thanks I'll add that to my ever growing list


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 28, 2011)

Bout to tap my HV sitrinillah for the second time, yum


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2011)

DC'd with Avocado & Silk in Tropical Coconut with a little hemp and rice bran oils.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 28, 2011)

Tonight i will dc overnight with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholestrol and Parachute 100% Coconut Oil on ends/root.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 30, 2011)

DC'd with HV sitrinullah, it wasn't rich enough to follow my dandruff shampoo so I doctored it up by adding oils. Good stuff.


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 30, 2011)

Clarified, did a protein treatment with AOGPB, then DC for 1 hr with Biolage Ultra Control Deep Smoothing Masque .. my hair was detangled and so soft and silky. I applied leave-ins and did a ponytail rollerset and air dried overnight.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 30, 2011)

Going to get back into DC mode. I've only DC'd 2x since end of August.

Been in kinky twist so thats why I haven't done much.  Saw a good method to DC while in the twist, so will probably DC tonight w/ Oyin Honey Hemp Condish.  Hopefully its still ok to use.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2011)

My repaired steamer arrived today.  We know what time it is. DCing.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 1, 2011)

Greetings and salutations my fellow Delightfully Delicious DC'ers!  Part 4 is now up, see *HERE*. This is the last lap ladies, let's make it good


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just got home from a wedding...DC'ing with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. I am braiding my hair in four sections and applying the masque along with some Apricot Kernel Oil and Wild Hair Oil on my scalp.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 15, 2011)

I will be doing a dry DC tonight using Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner/ Protein DC mixture/ WGO..... It will be on until Sunday night. It is much needed havent had a DC in a few weeks. And its about that time for me to get a relaxer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 15, 2011)

DC'd with SM's anti-breakage mask for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## tiffers (Oct 15, 2011)

Dc'ing now with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner and wheat germ, hemp and Nourish oils.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 15, 2011)

I have both deep conditioner threads in my subscribed threads. I'm officially deleting this one so I'm not updating the wrong one!


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2011)

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner/ Protein DC mixture/ WGO..... Doing this mixture at the moment under the heating cap. Plan to stay under here for about an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2011)

Steaming with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice DC'er


----------



## halee_J (Oct 29, 2011)

Lemme ask to close this thread so peeps won't get confused.

Allandra could you close this thread please? Thanks


----------

